# Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlei Silva, November 2006 - Just Announced



## K9forLife (Jul 9, 2006)

Here it is...... JUST ANNOUNCED

If Chuck Liddell wins against Babalu then in *NOVEMBER 2006 *he will face...

*Wanderlei Silva*


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

K9forLife said:


> Here it is...... JUST ANNOUNCED
> 
> If Chuck Liddell wins against Babalu then in *NOVEMBER 2006 *he will face...
> 
> *Vanderlei Silva*


K9, this is going to be a HUGE match if it happens :thumbsup:

Ill be betting my vbookie points on Silva


----------



## ortizlover (Jul 9, 2006)

too much time on your hands


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

German_Mafia said:


> I Cant Wait For This To Happen....wand Is Gonna Beat The Shit Out Of Liddel....


Couldn't be put better. Liddell's fecal matter will be spread out on the mat. I feel sorry for that guy. However, if Wand goes through the grand prix in pride he will only have about two months to prepare and heal up for this big fight. 
Then again he could probably take Liddell with one eye closed.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

This fight is going to be outstanding . This was the best part of the ppv tonight


----------



## lhko (Jul 8, 2006)

Silva is going to take him out hard. Chuck better pray to the God of Thumbs till' November if he wants to win this one.


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

I was actually hoping Babalu would beat Chuck. But, lol now I want Chuck to win so Wanderlei can BEAT HIS F%&[email protected]*$ ASS!!!!!!


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

yea the crowd was loud as hell when they announced including my self. I wish they would of had more time to show matches


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

This Is A Great Fight U Guys Are Nuts If U Think Wandy Will Own Chuck..this Fight Is Gonna Be Crazy


----------



## dragonfly61 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Are you guys all serious???*

Wanderlai Silva over Lidell....easy....come on now. I wouldn't say he couldn't beat Chuck...but easy......NO WAY!! :laugh:


----------



## mvi222 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Don't ever knock success*



ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Couldn't be put better. Liddell's fecal matter will be spread out on the mat. I feel sorry for that guy. However, if Wand goes through the grand prix in pride he will only have about two months to prepare and heal up for this big fight.
> Then again he could probably take Liddell with one eye closed.



Anytime you have a banger the fight can end. Like him or not Liddell has serious ko power...he didn't get to the top by being a bum. Both men can win but it is a mistake to think it is a one-sided match.


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

Let me guess... Chuck had the flu when he fought Rampage? His hands were hurt.... he forgot to train...... He took Ramgage lightly perhaps?

Whats worse gentlemen is that Chuck *quit *the fight. He didn't get knocked out or Subd he just didn't want to continue.... That's what we call a Game Loser in the Gym.... A fighter who only likes to fight win he's ahead...... 

Again I don't know all the facts, perhaps there was good plausable reason Chucky didn't want to fight anymore.... 

And I don't want to say what Wandy did to Rampage.........


----------



## MMAforce (Jul 9, 2006)

You guys are absolute MMA newbs if you think some scrub like Wanderlai has a chance vs Liddell. 

Let me clear something up for you wannabee MMA'ers. 

PRIDE = The absolute worst competition there is. Wanderlai could NOT hack it in the UFC, losing to both TITO ORTIZ and VITOR BELFORT, so he went to Pride. You want the truth? Thats the truth. He could not hack it in the Octagon, so he went to PRIDE where the Majority (NOT ALL) are sub-par fighters, and I give them nothing more than a Golf clap for their efforts.

K1 = WORSE than Pride. Don't even go there

UFC = All time best MMA there is, hands down, bar none. Best fighters come from UFC. 


As I said already. WANDERLAI could not hack it in the UFC in the late nineties, and had to goto Pride to fight sub par fighters because of it. Now hes coming back, and going to get absolutely demolished, and smashT and crushT from Liddell, it won't even be worth watching. Wanderlei will be exiting preschool (Pride fighting) and skipping all the grade levels straight to College (UFC). He hasn't a chance in hell.

Do your research on the fighters who you guys think are good prior to just all of the sudden thinking they are going to come to the UFC and crush people. UFC has the absolute best fighters in World. Pride is like Pre-school in comparison. Get your facts striaght people    Pride is like WWF - Bunch of cream filled, fluffy ******ry bull shit. Welcome to 2006.. welcome to the UFC.


Oh yeah one last thing. PRIDE is like UFC in 1994.... Having Sumo wrestlers fighting Karate(TAE KWAN DO) specialists.. Its absolutely pathetic.. MMA has evolved so much, yet PRIDE still hasn't got it through their thick heads. Live in the now People!

Oh yeah, and as for BABALU - 

UFC 40: Vendetta (11/22/02), Babalu was KO'd by a kick to the head from Chuck Liddell in 2:59 of the first round.

smashT


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*If they fight in the Octagon, I give the edge to Liddell but in a Pride enviroment, Wandi for the win. I hope Wandi beats his ASS.:cheeky4: :cheeky4: *


----------



## lhko (Jul 8, 2006)

MMAforce said:


> You guys are absolute MMA newbs if you think some scrub like Wanderlai has a chance vs Liddell.
> 
> Let me clear something up for you wannabee MMA'ers.
> 
> ...


http://www.autism-society.org


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Liddell by Knockout....I don't like Chuck Liddell but I hate Silva even more....Belfort Knocked his ass out in 14 seconds and Tito Ortiz has stated many times that Silva is really really overrated....I think Liddell at the moment is in a class by himself....

Only a very good wrestler has a chance at beating Liddell...Silva likes to strike on his feet and that plays into Liddell's hands....Liddell will catch him the same way he caught Couture and Belfort and it will be game over for Silva..


----------



## chickwhowantsresults (Jul 9, 2006)

*I'll wager my points*



adminmma said:


> K9, this is going to be a HUGE match if it happens :thumbsup:
> 
> Ill be betting my vbookie points on Silva



Ok, I just joined this forum, and I've been watching ufc since the beginning, and I'm really confident that i'm making the right decision by saying, I'm willing to wager whatever points i have by then, on Lydell. I LOVE Silva, he is awesome, and is a force to be reckoned with but, genuinely, i feel that chuck has a better shot at winning. no explanation as to why i feel this way, i'm a chick i can do that.
:cheeky4:
 "Everytime you masturbate, God kills a kitten"


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*And I'll put my points on Silva!*


----------



## Fighter4Life (Jun 22, 2006)

You guys obviously didn't hear right Silva said he wants to **** chuck liddell


----------



## 6spcl (Jul 9, 2006)

*you're crazy*



MMAforce said:


> You guys are absolute MMA newbs if you think some scrub like Wanderlai has a chance vs Liddell.
> 
> Let me clear something up for you wannabee MMA'ers.
> 
> ...





of the current ufc champs, 2 have gone to japan to fight in pride. chuck got spanked by rampage. rich franklin got knocked out in a pride QUALIFER MATCH. he couldn't even make it into pride. do your research.


----------



## USMCgrappler (May 24, 2006)

Fighter4Life said:


> You guys obviously didn't hear right Silva said he wants to **** chuck liddell


Either way, Chuck will be his B^@#!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8176458877506855661&q=wanderlei+silva


----------



## crazykaty (Jul 3, 2006)

Now I'm gettin' worried about my man, Chuck !  I hope he trains hard!!


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I can't wait for this match. They also said it will be for the Light Heavyweight Title. Does this mean Wanderlei is returning to UFC?

My brother and his stupid friends who know nothing were watching UFC 61 with me and we saw the confrontation then my brother and his friends are like "Chuck is going to win, oh man". And I laughed. Chuck couldn't get by Quinton and Wanderlei beat Quinton twice. Wanderlei is going to own Chuck Liddell.


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

adminmma
Ill be betting my vbookie points on Silva :D[/QUOTE said:


> For sure I'm gonna do that lol. Wanderlei is gonna beat chuck down so much OMG it's gonna be awesome. Quick question is this gonna be in the pride ring or ufc octagon? well whichever it is chuck better run the hell away from it cuz he's gonna be in serious pain afterwards. Chuck is my favourite fighter from the Ufc along with anderson silva but i like pride so much more. lol Ufc top fighters don't even compare to some of the c-b rated fighters in pride. Well chuck have fun maybe you should lose your match to babalu lol, for your own sake.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ranger595 said:


> Let me guess... Chuck had the flu when he fought Rampage? His hands were hurt.... he forgot to train...... He took Ramgage lightly perhaps?
> 
> Whats worse gentlemen is that Chuck *quit *the fight. He didn't get knocked out or Subd he just didn't want to continue.... That's what we call a Game Loser in the Gym.... A fighter who only likes to fight win he's ahead......
> 
> ...


OK AND CHUCK KO'D TITO WHICH WANDY COULDNT DO BECAUSE HE WAS TO BUSY LOSING TO HIM, AND CHUCK... BEAT VITOR WHICH WANDY DIDNT DO..IM SICK OF EVRYONE BRINGING UP RAMPAGE WHEN U COMPARE CHUCK AND WANDY..CHUCK LOSING TO RAMPAGE HAS NO RELEVANCE TO THIS FIGHT..WANDYS STYLE FITS RIGHT INTO CHUCKS STYLE A BRAWLER THAT WILL COME RIGHT TO HIM...MAKE NO MISTAKE THIS ONE IS NOT GOING TO THE GROUND...IF I HAD TO PICK ID SAY CHUCK BY DECISION...BUT DONT GET ME WRONG EITHER FIGHTER COULD WIN BY KO


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

German_Mafia said:


> UR AN IDIOT AND YOU SHOUL;D GET A BAN


Dude, you are a previous banned user yourself so be quiet, Dandada187.

UFC is not better than PRIDE in competition. Is that a joke? PRIDE may have the worst fans who know jack **** but the fighters in PRIDE are from all over the world. UFC just has fighters from North America and a few dominant ones from Brazil.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

MMAforce said:


> You guys are absolute MMA newbs if you think some scrub like Wanderlai has a chance vs Liddell.
> 
> Let me clear something up for you wannabee MMA'ers.
> 
> ...


I AHTE TO TELL YA BUDDY CUZ IM A UFC FAN, BUT IN GENERAL PRIDE HAS MORE TOP QUALITY FIGHTERS..IM NOT GONNA NAME THEM ALL BUT THERE ARE MORE...NOT TO MENTION THE HEAVYWEIGHT DIVISION IN WHICH THOSE TWO IDIOTS IN LAST NIGHTS HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE WOULDNT BE IN THE PRIDE TOP 8


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Liddell by Knockout....I don't like Chuck Liddell but I hate Silva even more....Belfort Knocked his ass out in 14 seconds and Tito Ortiz has stated many times that Silva is really really overrated....I think Liddell at the moment is in a class by himself....
> 
> Only a very good wrestler has a chance at beating Liddell...Silva likes to strike on his feet and that plays into Liddell's hands....Liddell will catch him the same way he caught Couture and Belfort and it will be game over for Silva..


I AGREE STEEDA


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> OK AND CHUCK KO'D TITO WHICH WANDY COULDNT DO BECAUSE HE WAS TO BUSY LOSING TO HIM, AND CHUCK... BEAT VITOR WHICH WANDY DIDNT DO..IM SICK OF EVRYONE BRINGING UP RAMPAGE WHEN U COMPARE CHUCK AND WANDY..CHUCK LOSING TO RAMPAGE HAS NO RELEVANCE TO THIS FIGHT..WANDYS STYLE FITS RIGHT INTO CHUCKS STYLE A BRAWLER THAT WILL COME RIGHT TO HIM...MAKE NO MISTAKE THIS ONE IS NOT GOING TO THE GROUND...IF I HAD TO PICK ID SAY CHUCK BY DECISION...BUT DONT GET ME WRONG EITHER FIGHTER COULD WIN BY KO



Ok your sick of hearing "o Chuck lost to Rampage" well everyone else is sick of hearing that Wanderlei lost to Vitor and Tito. i guarantee that if Wanderlei faught either tito or vitor nowadays that Silva would wreck them. I am 100% positive on that note. and as to the idiot who made that long @ss post on how UFC is the best brand of MMA in the world. Someone should slap him right in his face, i mean are you that stupid to say that wanderlei left UFC to go to Pride where the competition is easier, that is one of the dumbest things that i have ever heard on any mma forum, i mean really. The heavyweights in UFC would have absolutely no hope in winning anything over in pride, any of the top ten Pride heavyweights could come to the Ufc and win the heavyweight title easily, that goes for most of the weight classes from pride. And that guys was calling us mma noobs, really buddy get your S**t straight before you start dissing Pride which is the best brand of mma in the world today. And you know what i really hope Liddell beats babalu's @ss, so he can go and fight Wanderlei "The Axe Murderer" Silva. Then we will see what you have to say, just you see what Chucks face looks like after that fight.


----------



## oblivion (May 28, 2006)

I think both fighters have improved allot since the respective losses mentioned! In the fight with Rampage,Chuck gassed and quit in the corner...even though his game plan wasn't working anyway! Wanderlei was young when he fought Vitor and Tito,so I think he has improved allot since then! Either way,it should be an entertaining fight! I'm going to pick Chuck,since it is on the UFC's turf!


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Honestly i am tired of people saying Silva lost to Tito and Vitor what was that like 7 years ago? plz for the Chuck Liddell Jackson i think the two would still have a good fight but Chuck would probably win i mean come on Randy Coture beat Chuck in there first fight just as bad then he came back and knocked him out twice in a row i know Randy is old but he recked him.


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

MMAforce said:


> You guys are absolute MMA newbs if you think some scrub like Wanderlai has a chance vs Liddell.
> 
> Let me clear something up for you wannabee MMA'ers.
> 
> ...



I don't think I've ever read a more highly misguided rant in my entire life. Congratulations on that dubious achievement. :laugh:


----------



## pureredwhiteblu (Jul 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeOtIn4KnKA&feature=Views&page=3&t=t&f=b 
Chuck stand off with a new challenge


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I doubt chuck will get past babalu. But if he does wand will just destroy him. It's a dumb fight cause he won't stay in the UFC.


----------



## MMAforce (Jul 9, 2006)

I think a majority of people who post in here are in their Teen years, and haven't a clue as to what PRIDE and UFC is really about. As I stated, UFC has far better fighters than PRIDE, bar none, hands down.. There is no competition there. Now that you understand that, chuck Already beat Babalu. And Wanderlai, as I said, left UFC becuase he lost his only two UFC matches back to back, and had to go to PRIDE, becuase he could not hack it in the UFC. Do your research fellas, before you come on these boards spouting and touting your bull crap. UFC is like Major League baseball, whereas PRIDE is like College Ball, if that. Its on an HNL, hole notha level.

Again. Wanderlai was in UFC before, and lost all of his matches, 100% of his matches, ERGO had to goto PRIDE with the Sumo Wrestlers, and TAE kwan do experts. Give me a break... Whats funny is even in 2006 they still have Sumo wrestlers and TAe kwan do artists fighting, as if they are skilled. Its hilarious. Pride is more comprised of one or two martial arts, rather than MMA. Again, its like College Ball compared to the Major leagues.
UFC is on the HNL - Hole notha level. Get you rfacts straight guys before you post here, seriously. I would hate for people to misguided by a bunch of teenagers who haven't a clue as to what they are talking about.
But hey, if you want to watch Ex Sumo wrestlers fight Guys with a black belt in Tae Kwan Do, or some bull crap like that, watch PRIDE. 

PRIDE is like the WWF. If you like watching a bunch of Non talent artists fighting, or just Single Talented fighters fight, then watch Pride.. If you want to watch true MMA, head on down to the UFC. Simple facts. 

That will be all.
smashT


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

MMAforce said:


> I think a majority of people who post in here are in their Teen years, and haven't a clue as to what PRIDE and UFC is really about. As I stated, UFC has far better fighters than PRIDE, bar none, hands down.. There is no competition there. Now that you understand that, chuck Already beat Babalu. And Wanderlai, as I said, left UFC becuase he lost his only two UFC matches back to back, and had to go to PRIDE, becuase he could not hack it in the UFC. Do your research fellas, before you come on these boards spouting and touting your bull crap. UFC is like Major League baseball, whereas PRIDE is like College Ball, if that. Its on an HNL, hole notha level.
> 
> Again. Wanderlai was in UFC before, and lost all of his matches, 100% of his matches, ERGO had to goto PRIDE with the Sumo Wrestlers, and TAE kwan do experts. Give me a break... Whats funny is even in 2006 they still have Sumo wrestlers and TAe kwan do artists fighting, as if they are skilled. Its hilarious. Pride is more comprised of one or two martial arts, rather than MMA. Again, its like College Ball compared to the Major leagues.
> UFC is on the HNL - Hole notha level. Get you rfacts straight guys before you post here, seriously. I would hate for people to misguided by a bunch of teenagers who haven't a clue as to what they are talking about.
> ...


hmm I see your opinion of Pride has improved.. Before it was comparing kindergarteners to college athletes if I recall now its college to Pros.. I've seen some of both and from what I have see. I like Pride better.. not much.. I think the bottem levels of pride are far below UFC.. but the upper levels of Pride are at least on par with Pride and some of the fighters are slightly better. I just think Pride in more cases does a better job pairing up fighters then UFC not as many mismatchs .. And trust me.. I am not a kid. I got 3 of my own...


----------



## pureredwhiteblu (Jul 9, 2006)

SpiderV said:


> I was actually hoping Babalu would beat Chuck. But, lol now I want Chuck to win so Wanderlei can BEAT HIS F%&[email protected]*$ ASS!!!!!!


or Chuck fight Rampage again... check this video out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2YpwZVrYc4&search=UFC best knock outs


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

pureredwhiteblu said:


> or Chuck fight Rampage again... check this video out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2YpwZVrYc4&search=UFC best knock outs


YEAH YEAH YEAH....We've seen that vid before....but that was 2003...He also lost to Couture...but came back and KOed him twice....Liddell has improved...as much as i hate to admit it..


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

MMAforce said:


> I think a majority of people who post in here are in their Teen years, and haven't a clue as to what PRIDE and UFC is really about. As I stated, UFC has far better fighters than PRIDE, bar none, hands down.. There is no competition there. Now that you understand that, chuck Already beat Babalu. And Wanderlai, as I said, left UFC becuase he lost his only two UFC matches back to back, and had to go to PRIDE, becuase he could not hack it in the UFC. Do your research fellas, before you come on these boards spouting and touting your bull crap. UFC is like Major League baseball, whereas PRIDE is like College Ball, if that. Its on an HNL, hole notha level.
> 
> Again. Wanderlai was in UFC before, and lost all of his matches, 100% of his matches, ERGO had to goto PRIDE with the Sumo Wrestlers, and TAE kwan do experts. Give me a break... Whats funny is even in 2006 they still have Sumo wrestlers and TAe kwan do artists fighting, as if they are skilled. Its hilarious. Pride is more comprised of one or two martial arts, rather than MMA. Again, its like College Ball compared to the Major leagues.
> 
> ...



*
sounds like pubescent gender confusion.... It clouds your vision.... Just leave the Johnny Cakes alone and you'll be ok...*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

6spcl said:


> of the current ufc champs, 2 have gone to japan to fight in pride. chuck got spanked by rampage. rich franklin got knocked out in a pride QUALIFER MATCH. he couldn't even make it into pride. do your research.


and wat about baroni, chuck beat mezger and overeem in pride..coleman, randleman all won fights over there wat are u talkin about u idiot


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah we all know that pride probably has the superior fighters. but i think hughes could probably dominate in pride.


----------



## MMAforce (Jul 9, 2006)

Exactly JDun.

And yes UFC has the superior fighters. I am still waiting for another 1994 flashback, where PRIDE sends over their Sumo Wrestlers (Their champs) and get submitted. Its quite hilarious. Pride has yet to evolve, whereas UFC is what made the MMA sport what it is today, with help from Gracie, etc..UFC is what made PRIDE what it is, even though PRIDE is more like the WWF as I explained, or a simple sparring match between two tae kwan do martial Artists, but thats it. Its quite simple to understand.


----------



## 6spcl (Jul 9, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> and wat about baroni, chuck beat mezger and overeem in pride..coleman, randleman all won fights over there wat are u talkin about u idiot



last time i checked baroni, randleman and coleman weren't current ufc champs. i'm not saying that every fighter in pride is better than every fighter in the ufc; that would be stupid. but it is also stupid to think that everyone in the ufc is better than evryone in pride. on the whole, pride has the better fighters, especially the heavyweights where the ufc is SORELY lacking.

and as far as the ufc being "more evolved" than pride: the main event for ufc60 involved royce gracie. the "co-main event" for ufc61 included ken shamrock. how is that "evolved"?


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Is there a site that hasn't had Fedor ranked as #1 pound for pound fighter in the world the past 4 years? So the whole Pride fighters suck thing is kinda overstated.

As for Chuck VS Wand. Both are great fighters, both have improved in the last 7 years. Wandy has improved more. It should go to him, but a decent fight. 

Also ask yourself this, if the UFC had a heavyweight GP, like pride. Would Chuck step in if someone had to drop out?? Silva did and won, destroying a bigger toughassed fighter in Kazuyuki Fujita. UFC isn't a joke, but Pride does have the edge in the HW and LHW classes, UFC has the edge in the lighter weights. Let's see Tim Silvia challenge Fedor next, that would be total destruction!


----------



## Muzzy (Jul 10, 2006)

I can see 3 things happenning in the Liddell vs. Silva fight.

1. Silva comes out swinging, his punches and kicks are too fast for Liddell to counter and Liddell is overwhelmed. Fight ends with Silva getting a quick TKO due to referee stoppage.

2. Silva Comes out swinging, he's fast and strong, but he's also very wild. Chuck knows this, and when Silva starts throwing wild shots he eats a big right hook, Liddell wins by KO(Silva is a tough dude, possibly a TKO.)

3. The fight goes the distance, and this one I can't comment on. It will truly be an amazing fight I hope.


----------



## CHRIS (Jul 10, 2006)

Chuck's got a few inches on Sliva so hence a greater reach in most cases...Muay Thai Vs. Hawaiian Kempo ..... and sure Wanderlei beat Rampage twice and Chuck lost to Quinton, but that was in '03, Liddell has improved greatly, nobody can deny that... if you wanna go back, well way back when Silva lost to Tito who Chuck absolutely destroyed, you just can't compare fights... come Nov. and I saw that confidently cuz Chuck will not get taken down by Sobral, we shall see who is the greatest in all the land, the greatest fight of all time will happen possibly too.....


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

All i can say is WOW...This is a fight for the times if it goes ahead. Silva likes kicking downed opponents in his axe murderer fashion....this might be a problem when he cant do it in UFC.

But seriously 2 tough ass athletes gettin it on.....what could be better....cant wait.


----------



## USMCgrappler (May 24, 2006)

I just hope Wandi is better at defending the ground and pound than against Tito years ago. He had no answer for the takedown, even if not much damage was inflicted.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> This Is A Great Fight U Guys Are Nuts If U Think Wandy Will Own Chuck..this Fight Is Gonna Be Crazy


I have to agree with you here, It is gonna be one hell of a match up. Even though I a am not a fan of Chuck I think he can take this fight. Silva is an animal but that may be his downfall, Chuck could very easily exploit Silva's wild and crazy style and we all know what happens when Chuck hits someone flush. 

p.s. 

Tyson in his prime was one scary guy, and poor little Fedor would stand no chance at all under any circumstances. It would be absolutely imbarrasing for him.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

MMAforce said:


> I think a majority of people who post in here are in their Teen years, and haven't a clue as to what PRIDE and UFC is really about. As I stated, UFC has far better fighters than PRIDE, bar none, hands down.. There is no competition there. Now that you understand that, chuck Already beat Babalu. And Wanderlai, as I said, left UFC becuase he lost his only two UFC matches back to back, and had to go to PRIDE, becuase he could not hack it in the UFC. Do your research fellas, before you come on these boards spouting and touting your bull crap. UFC is like Major League baseball, whereas PRIDE is like College Ball, if that. Its on an HNL, hole notha level.
> 
> Again. Wanderlai was in UFC before, and lost all of his matches, 100% of his matches, ERGO had to goto PRIDE with the Sumo Wrestlers, and TAE kwan do experts. Give me a break... Whats funny is even in 2006 they still have Sumo wrestlers and TAe kwan do artists fighting, as if they are skilled. Its hilarious. Pride is more comprised of one or two martial arts, rather than MMA. Again, its like College Ball compared to the Major leagues.
> UFC is on the HNL - Hole notha level. Get you rfacts straight guys before you post here, seriously. I would hate for people to misguided by a bunch of teenagers who haven't a clue as to what they are talking about.
> ...


Dude, I couldnt have said it any better myself, it is so refreshing to know there is some one out there who actually sees the forrest for the trees. 
Pride puts all these "punching bags" in front of there "top" guys and when people see them get destroyed they assume the guy handing out the ass whipping is one of the greates fighter out there. Its bullshit. The UFC puts 2 world class fighters both with well rounded games in there together, you have to be serious contender to even enter the UFC. anyway thanks man you are by far the smartest guy on the forum:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

ranger595 said:


> Let me guess... Chuck had the flu when he fought Rampage? His hands were hurt.... he forgot to train...... He took Ramgage lightly perhaps?
> 
> Whats worse gentlemen is that Chuck *quit *the fight. He didn't get knocked out or Subd he just didn't want to continue.... That's what we call a Game Loser in the Gym.... A fighter who only likes to fight win he's ahead......
> 
> ...


Alright man, first off that was almost 4 years ago, did you even know who Chuck Liddell was 4 years ago????? I bet you did'nt. Since then, what has he done? Hmm, well it seems to me that he has KOed the list of whos who in MMA.
And EVERY ONE has bad days, Chuck is no exception. I am not even a Liddell fan but what you are saying is just plain stupid man, do some research go watch a little more and then come back and state your arguments.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Couldn't be put better. Liddell's fecal matter will be spread out on the mat. I feel sorry for that guy. However, if Wand goes through the grand prix in pride he will only have about two months to prepare and heal up for this big fight.
> Then again he could probably take Liddell with one eye closed.


We'll see how Wanderlei does against some real competition and when he can't stomp people, oh yeah we already did, Tito Ortiz pummeled him and Vitor Belfort knocked his ass out in 44 seconds. Wanderlei is too wild and will not be able to stand up to Chuck's superior strikes. He could get lucky but I very Seriously doubt it, if Chuck hits him once it may all be over.


----------



## Ex-Battousai (Jul 6, 2006)

I thinks it depends what rules are gonna be in effect for this fight Silva's biggest weapons are his knee's. In pride there are more legal ways you can use knees while on the ground thats why Sylvia is so dominate in pride. Ufc has limitations on how you can attack some one with a knee from the ground. Personally i think this fight should take place in a parking lot.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Ex-Battousai said:


> Personally i think this fight should take place in a parking lot.


:laugh:


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> We'll see how Wanderlei does against some real competition and when he can't stomp people, oh yeah we already did, Tito Ortiz pummeled him and Vitor Belfort knocked his ass out in 44 seconds. Wanderlei is too wild and will not be able to stand up to Chuck's superior strikes. He could get lucky but I very Seriously doubt it, if Chuck hits him once it may all be over.


He and Tito fought a LONG time ago. Did you not see him on the last Pride? He will be a handful, and should be a good fight.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

> Pride puts all these "punching bags" in front of there "top" guys and when people see them get destroyed they assume the guy handing out the ass whipping is one of the greates fighter out there. Its bullshit.


You have a great point there. Look at the heavyweights last 10 fights.
FEDOR- 3/5 against top 10 ranked heavys in the world
NOG- 2/5 against top 10 ranked heavys in the world
CROCOP- 3/5 against top 10 ranked heavys in the world
HUNT- 2/5 against top 10 ranked heavys in the world + Silva on short notice
BARNETT- 4/5 against top 10 ranked heavys in the world...

Hold on a sec...that 14/25 against the top 5, add the next 2 rounds of the GP and you'll get 17/28 if you include Silva in the mix. So your saying the top 5 ranked heavys in the world are "punching bags?".

UFC is soooo weak in the heavys that after AA and Silvia, there isn't much. Paul "The Headhunter" Buentello, Justin Eilers, Assuerio Silva, Tra "Trauma" Telligman and Mike Block are not "punching bags", thats the opponents for your 2 heavys besides each other.

Cmon, UFC is slightly stronger in the lighter classes and seriously outmatched in the LHW and HW divisions. Chuck VS Wand will be a great fight, not forgetting Pride has the #1 ranked LHW in the world as well...SHOGUN! ( and Arona and little NOG)


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

*Chuck Shall Reign Supreme*

Anyone betting on WANKerlei Silva is going to have an empty wallet August 27th. Givin that Chuck's takedown defence is getting close to impeccable, I'd say Silva's gonna get taken to school. This is the striker's era in the UFC. Wanderlei will return to Pride not only with his tail between his legs, but his whole face will look like an eggplant - bruised. I'll bet anyone, no reasonable offer refused!


----------



## Thakkus (Jul 9, 2006)

Wandy is no submissionist. He never takes people down. So your premise is way off, in my view. 

Both are stand up strikers. Wandy throws a lot of hooks at a time, rocking left and right as he does. He is very fast, but the hooking motion of his combinations does take some speed away. 

Chuck throws with a straight-ahead style a lot, and can easily KO his opponent with a straight, short punch (see both Couture fights).

This one has to go to Liddell. Neither guy will waste energy on the ground.

Thak


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

MMAforce said:


> I think a majority of people who post in here are in their Teen years, and haven't a clue as to what PRIDE and UFC is really about. As I stated, UFC has far better fighters than PRIDE, bar none, hands down.. There is no competition there. Now that you understand that, chuck Already beat Babalu. And Wanderlai, as I said, left UFC becuase he lost his only two UFC matches back to back, and had to go to PRIDE, becuase he could not hack it in the UFC. Do your research fellas, before you come on these boards spouting and touting your bull crap. UFC is like Major League baseball, whereas PRIDE is like College Ball, if that. Its on an HNL, hole notha level.
> 
> Again. Wanderlai was in UFC before, and lost all of his matches, 100% of his matches, ERGO had to goto PRIDE with the Sumo Wrestlers, and TAE kwan do experts. Give me a break... Whats funny is even in 2006 they still have Sumo wrestlers and TAe kwan do artists fighting, as if they are skilled. Its hilarious. Pride is more comprised of one or two martial arts, rather than MMA. Again, its like College Ball compared to the Major leagues.
> UFC is on the HNL - Hole notha level. Get you rfacts straight guys before you post here, seriously. I would hate for people to misguided by a bunch of teenagers who haven't a clue as to what they are talking about.
> ...


Dude You got a lot of balls comming here spewing your garbage and trying to run shit.. !    Calling people "Newbs", "Teens", "Wannabee MMA'ers" and telling them to do thier research just because thier "Opinions" don't coinsides with yours.. Might I suggest that Since you're such an authority on the MMA scene, that maybe you should dive into those massive archives -that only a professional like you must have- and do a little research yourself. You know., Practice what you preach..!! Yes it's true that Wandelei lost to Belfort and Ortiz, but that was like 7 or 8 years ago he's a much improved fighter now and today he could beat ether.. Need I remind you, Chuck has a few blemishes on his record as well..! Also your suggestion that Wandelei Left the UFC because he couldn't win there is ludacrous. Am I to say the same of Chuck just because he go his ass kicked by Rampage (on PRIDE turf)..? Oh., by the way, Wandelei Beat Rampage (Also on PRIDE..) Just in case your research doesn't turn that up..!! The truth is that Both Fighters have had lossses ( Which Champ Hasn't.?) It's part of thier evolvement, Part of thier growth.. Both fighters have grown and evolved tremendously since thier respective losses into what they are today, "CHAMPIONS".! If you for one minute think any less of ether one you're a Fool.. Also, If you think PRIDE is little league or to qoute you "Preschool" then you are equally a fool..! PRIDE includes fighters from all over the world and in all disciplines of hand to hand combat (i.e., MMA) That's why they are a bigger draw than the UFC. They also have more fighters hence, fights are more equally matched and more competative..! I can go on and on but what's the point.? Putting it all in a nutshell, you know what I found out.? That I'm A big UFC Fan, But I'm an even bigger MMA Fan. Unlike you, I can walk across the street and chew gum at the same time. I enjoy watching the UFC. In addition, I enjoy watching PRIDE, K-1 and anything else that showcase an MMA event.. Most of the people on this site do as well.!!!


----------



## cro.cop123 (Jul 11, 2006)

These guys have been wanting to fight each other for a long time. If they get to fight it is going to be absolutely amazing!


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

This is going to be great. It's also happening a lot sooner than I expected it. Whether Lidell gets past Sobral to make it all a reality is one thing (but highly likely at this juncture), but the fact that it is happening alone is monumental.

When the MMA organizations come to the point where their promotions are handled in a fully integrated fashion (like boxing is) there will be no more of these annoying "Pride vs UFC" pissing contests. It will all be about fighters vs fighters.

If we are truly MMA fans, that is where we want this sport to be.


----------



## masterdrummer11 (May 5, 2006)

MMAforce said:


> You guys are absolute MMA newbs if you think some scrub like Wanderlai has a chance vs Liddell.
> 
> Let me clear something up for you wannabee MMA'ers.
> 
> ...


who gave you permission to talk all this s*** about wanderlei or anybody. they have sacrificed millions to make it where they are. as i see it, they're more successful in one night than alot of people make it their whole lives, so they must be doing something right. and also, whether they match-up good to most of the other fights in the sport of mma or not, they are good...you can not say that one ultimate fighter sucks.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Ahhh... And the pissing contests continues.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone else think Dana's announcement of the match up was pretty weak? I'm not sure whether it was due to everyone being upset over the letdown of the Tito/Shamrock fight or whether just all the clueless people at Mandalay Bay didn't know who Wanderlei was. The fact Chuck has to beat Babalu to make the fight happen, which Dana mentions, made it seem weird too. Maybe they should have brought him out after UFC62...

It seems Dana and the announcers specifically were directed not to say "Pride", I'm surprised they didn't blur his t-shirt. The announcers just said he was popular in Japan, talk about an understatement. It would have been better if they announced him as a Pride champion and have both guys with their belts on, they could market it as the fight to determine the true champion. But it was a cool staredown regardless.  

BTW, Wanderlei did a similar appearance at UFC after a Randy Couture fight as well. Hopefully the fight materializes this time!


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i was thinking the same thing....it really was a piss poor effort from Dana on that behalf. It was weird and just fizzed like no big deal ..... this is huge - so make it huge.

I dont think Dana is the man for these announcements in the future.


----------



## thebroken (Jul 11, 2006)

i hope chuck wins over babalu so we can see wanderlei fight chuck.. i've been wanting to see this fight happen for the longest time now...


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> We'll see how Wanderlei does against some real competition and when he can't stomp people, oh yeah we already did, Tito Ortiz pummeled him and Vitor Belfort knocked his ass out in 44 seconds. Wanderlei is too wild and will not be able to stand up to Chuck's superior strikes. He could get lucky but I very Seriously doubt it, if Chuck hits him once it may all be over.


Why is that you self proclaimed know-it-all's always try to bully or impose your "one-sided" oppinoins on others yet everytime you open your mouths you contradict yourselves and put your foot in it..? Dude you tell *ranger595 *to "watch a little more" and to go do "a little more research" because he used Chucks lost to Rampage as an example in his post and you feel that since that happen "Almost 4 years ago" that he( *ranger595 *) is a fool, especially since Chuck is now -to put it in a nutshell- much improved..(on Chuck's Improvement I agree) But, when you answer *ZZtigerZZ81* post, you use Wandelei's losses to Tito and Victor as your examples.. Guess what..? That happend like 7 or 8 years ago..! News Flash, Wandelei in that time has also much improved.! It's no wonder that you agree with and praise so much That other "wind-Bag" *MMAforce*... The most intellegent thing you ever said on this forum was that "_Tyson in his prime was one scary guy, and poor little Fedor would stand no chance at all under any circumstances. It would be absolutely imbarrasing for him."_ And even though I wholeheartedly agree, that opinion too remains open for interpertation ..!


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

This is rediculous. Chuck has to beat Babalu first. And Wand has to avoid injury in the GP. This fight isn't for sure at all. Chuck could easily lose. And Wand has to fight twice in one night. He could really get hurt. He's fighting some big boys.


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

Onganju said:


> This is going to be great. It's also happening a lot sooner than I expected it. Whether Lidell gets past Sobral to make it all a reality is one thing (but highly likely at this juncture), but the fact that it is happening alone is monumental.
> 
> When the MMA organizations come to the point where their promotions are handled in a fully integrated fashion (like boxing is) there will be no more of these annoying "Pride vs UFC" pissing contests. It will all be about fighters vs fighters.
> 
> If we are truly MMA fans, that is where we want this sport to be.


*Fighter against Fighter... What a concept..! It's all a true MMA Fan wants... Kudos to you freind.. Many here have eyes but can not see...!*


----------



## epoulin (Jul 10, 2006)

First of all Ifeel Lidell stole the last match he had against Tito Ortiz and he certainly won't have a chance against Silva. I Think Ortiz style would match up better with Silva and would match two guys with similar physical skills.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

from what i can remember Tito got demolished against chuck so i dont know how he stole it.


----------



## epoulin (Jul 10, 2006)

He got a finger in the eye.


----------



## epoulin (Jul 10, 2006)

Ortiz got a finger in the eye. Then got pounded. Lidell took advantage as any fighter would.


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

moldy said:


> This is rediculous. Chuck has to beat Babalu first. And Wand has to avoid injury in the GP. This fight isn't for sure at all. Chuck could easily lose. And Wand has to fight twice in one night. He could really get hurt. He's fighting some big boys.


No It's not rediculous at all..! I guess what has everybody creaming in thier pants is the posiblity that this thing may finally really happen..! It's no longer a fantasy dream, it's damn near a fact..! Nobody who has even the smallest idea of what can happen in "ANY" MMA event is oblivious to the prior task each fighter has at hand, or the difficulty of that task and the definition of what failing to forfill thier respective task can mean.. I think it's safe to say that, this fight is so antisapated by so many MMA fans that we can't control the excitement of how close this fight is to becoming a reality.. So accordingly for the moment, this is all anyone can talk about.. But I assure you within the coming days the smoke will clear and the focus will shift to thier upcoming task.! These fighter are going to be looked at like never before. Each fighters fighting style, fighting history, physical ability, mental attitude trianing habits, condistioning, temperment and personal growth is going to be studied, scrutinized, compared and evalueated. By fight time, thier respective fighting careers will be disected like they were prehistoric creatures of the unknown..! This fight is big and no stone leading up to it will be left unturn..!! 
My personal feelings are that Chuck will survive Babalu. But I am aware that this isn't by any means is an easy task. In fact, If it weren't For The Posible Wandlei Showdown, everyone would be looking at this fight as Chuck Biggest Contest to date. As for Wandelei, He's in a tornament (the grand Prix) and we all know the risk to a fighter in a tornament style event. Multiple fights in one night amps the risk of injury, but I think he -like Chuck- will prevail hopefully without being worst for wear.. Still, I haven't found out who his opponets will be yet so naturally there are injury concern, but not many..!


----------



## Reggie Orr (Jul 11, 2006)

*Wowzers!!*

I cant believe how dumb you just made yourself look by saying Wand couldnt hack it in the UFC my god and you had the nerve to call the rest of the guys NEWBYS Dude for one Wand has gotten so much better it isnt even funny two how could you ever say he is a slouch you need to just chill bro you really havent a clue as to what it is to be a champ and also pride pays its fighters way in the hell more than UFC does thats why hes there and another thing Pride has better athletes no doubt no need to say ne more I gues Wand will beat the nuts off of chuck then you wont have a place to swing 
SAD STORY


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

LatinHeat88 said:


> Why is that you self proclaimed know-it-all's always try to bully or impose your "one-sided" oppinoins on others yet everytime you open your mouths you contradict yourselves and put your foot in it..? Dude you tell *ranger595 *to "watch a little more" and to go do "a little more research" because he used Chucks lost to Rampage as an example in his post and you feel that since that happen "Almost 4 years ago" that he( *ranger595 *) is a fool, especially since Chuck is now -to put it in a nutshell- much improved..(on Chuck's Improvement I agree) But, when you answer *ZZtigerZZ81* post, you use Wandelei's losses to Tito and Victor as your examples.. Guess what..? That happend like 7 or 8 years ago..! News Flash, Wandelei in that time has also much improved.! It's no wonder that you agree with and praise so much That other "wind-Bag" *MMAforce*... The most intellegent thing you ever said on this forum was that "_Tyson in his prime was one scary guy, and poor little Fedor would stand no chance at all under any circumstances. It would be absolutely imbarrasing for him."_ And even though I wholeheartedly agree, that opinion too remains open for interpertation ..!



First Ranger is my tag bc I used to b a USARMY RANGER.... And have forgotten more actual fights than uz have posts....

I've been a fan of the fight game when boxing was on prime time ABC!...There4, I feel particularly entitled to my opinions.... That's all they are. Believe me I do as much research as I have the time and reasources. But in the absense of facts. Please feel free to enlighten me. 

Yes, you're right it did happen four years ago, but to dismiss the event like it didn't happen or doesn't matter is silly. And to say that I'm a fool or personally attack me without addressing my issue only strengthens my point. It was also in Japan. Maybe bad Sush....The rules were also different...blah...blah...

The Point is that he Quit!

What great champion in any combat sport quit?


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

If chuck was good enough to fight wand he would've beat rampage then fought him in the tournament. He couldn't get it done.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

moldy said:


> If chuck was good enough to fight wand he would've beat rampage then fought him in the tournament. He couldn't get it done.


Actually, to be completely fair Chuck was kind of at a cross-roads in his career at the time. He had lost previously to Randy Cotoure in fight that everyone had him penned in to dominate. I seriously don't think he had himself in the "right frame of mind." At that point also, Rampage was on a the biggest wave of momentum in his entire career. Admittedly, he hasn't been the same since then. In contrast, Chuck has improved tremendously and he isn't the same fighter.

Currently, both (Liddell and Silva) are on the top of their respective games. That is another aspect of this fight that makes it so exciting. It's very rare that you get 2 world champiion competitors that are at the top of their games and physically in their primes. Barring any freak occurences/injuries this is shaping up to be a watermark match for the sport of MMA world-wide.


----------



## Thakkus (Jul 9, 2006)

I think Chuck can beat Vanderlei, but I will say this: Chuck hasn't fought a stand-up fighter like Vanderlei in years. 

Wandy, on the other hand, has been fighting studs the whole time. He just KO'd Fujita a few weeks ago. 

Chuck has his work cut out for him, and could easily be KO'd if he doesn't bring his "A" game.


----------



## volfan98 (Jul 9, 2006)

why is everyone trying to compare pride and ufc?they are both very entertaining and better than boxing or k-1 or any other one on one sport. who cares what silva did early on in ufc or what chuck or ace did in pride,everyone knows styles make fights. titos style would beat silva nine times out of ten.that has nothing to do with what will happen between chuck and silva. chuck pounded tito and tito beat silva but thats not the formula to figure out fight outcomes.you would be better off to find an opponent that silva faught whos style is most similar to chucks and chucks opponent who most resembles silvas style. thats what makes this such an interesting fight cause chuck has never faced a striker as aggressive as silva and silva has never faced the ice man. tough one to call but if i had to bet money i would go with silva but im rooting for chuck.


----------



## UFA50 (Jul 14, 2006)

Youre An Idiot


----------



## UFA50 (Jul 14, 2006)

MMAforce said:


> Exactly JDun.
> 
> And yes UFC has the superior fighters. I am still waiting for another 1994 flashback, where PRIDE sends over their Sumo Wrestlers (Their champs) and get submitted. Its quite hilarious. Pride has yet to evolve, whereas UFC is what made the MMA sport what it is today, with help from Gracie, etc..UFC is what made PRIDE what it is, even though PRIDE is more like the WWF as I explained, or a simple sparring match between two tae kwan do martial Artists, but thats it. Its quite simple to understand.


U SUCK


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

ranger595 said:


> First Ranger is my tag bc I used to b a USARMY RANGER.... And have forgotten more actual fights than uz have posts....
> 
> I've been a fan of the fight game when boxing was on prime time ABC!...There4, I feel particularly entitled to my opinions.... That's all they are. Believe me I do as much research as I have the time and reasources. But in the absense of facts. Please feel free to enlighten me.
> 
> ...


*Ranger595 *You need to re-read my post reply.. It wasn't address to you, and I by no means think you are a FOOL or called you that. In fact this post was addresses to *Cbingham* For calling you a Fool because you use Chucks defeat as an example in your post and He bashes it. But yet, he uses and defends A simular Example in Tito's + Victor's defeat over Wandelei..! I'm a Chuck fan, but the truth is that he did Quit. (And that was closer to 3ys ago and Chuck was on top of his game..!)
Though I wholeheartedly belive that Chuck is now a much improved fighter and that he will never quit again..Against a fighter like Wandelei this is an area of concern -Rampage and Silva Have Simular Agreesive Styles ( Actually Wandi is a more agressive and relentless)- The fact remains, (and the point I think you were trying to make was,) If Chuck quit once he can quit again.! I Personally belive that if Chuck Forth Rampage Today Chuck would win.. However, for this fight my pick is Wandelei (For many reasons)... What's important now is that Chuck Concentrate on Babalu (No easy TasK..!) And Wandi On the Grand Prix.. There time Will come and it's going to be awesome..!


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

LatinHeat88 said:


> *Ranger595 *You need to re-read my post reply.. It wasn't address to you, and I by no means think you are a FOOL or called you that. In fact this post was addresses to *Cbingham* For calling you a Fool because you use Chucks defeat as an example in your post and He bashes it. But yet, he uses and defends A simular Example in Tito's + Victor's defeat over Wandelei..! I'm a Chuck fan, but the truth is that he did Quit. (And that was closer to 3ys ago and Chuck was on top of his game..!)
> Though I wholeheartedly belive that Chuck is now a much improved fighter and that he will never quit again..Against a fighter like Wandelei this is an area of concern -Rampage and Silva Have Simular Agreesive Styles ( Actually Wandi is a more agressive and relentless)- The fact remains, (and the point I think you were trying to make was,) If Chuck quit once he can quit again.! I Personally belive that if Chuck Forth Rampage Today Chuck would win.. However, for this fight my pick is Wandelei (For many reasons)... What's important now is that Chuck Concentrate on Babalu (No easy TasK..!) And Wandi On the Grand Prix.. There time Will come and it's going to be awesome..!



My apoogies... I'm thanks for setting me straight. I'm not interested n pissing w/clown's. But I enjoyed your valid points LH88. Here and elsewhere.

I agree that chuck probably beats Rampage now. Yeah, Wandy is aggressive in the sense that I've never seen him wait on an opponent to do something like AA and Siva did last weekend. But Rampage was a wrestler I believe, and has that aggressive "be on top" stlye. 

I actually thought of it, because I've never seen anyone else be that physical with Chuck for an extended period of time. Even after getting KO, Couture didn't seem to find a way to get closer to Chuck before seeing them lights again. Randy is a great wrestler, so he would have found a way to get inside. 

*Do you Think Chuck has a better stand up than Wandy? And Which fighter do you think the cage and time limits favor? *


----------



## LatinHeat88 (Jun 24, 2006)

ranger595 said:


> My apoogies... I'm thanks for setting me straight. I'm not interested n pissing w/clown's. But I enjoyed your valid points LH88. Here and elsewhere.
> 
> I agree that chuck probably beats Rampage now. Yeah, Wandy is aggressive in the sense that I've never seen him wait on an opponent to do something like AA and Siva did last weekend. But Rampage was a wrestler I believe, and has that aggressive "be on top" stlye.
> 
> ...


I have to say that Stand up-as far as Boxing is concern- Goes hands down to Chuck. In Addition, he seems to have the hieght and reach advantage which furter striaghtens this point.. However, Wandelei is more than just punches. He's knees and kicks and elbow and a multitute of all out attacks all at once ( he reminds me of the cartoon character the "Tasmainian Devil" only with a greater sucess record at devouring his intended target) I guess what is important is Whether Chuck can weather the storm of an all out barrage and still keep his compossure, Keep himself centered enough to land the money shot and capitalize "IF" it producess the desired result.. As for who the cage favors.? I would have to say Chuck by the Slimest of margins. Only because this is his home turf and he is used to fighting in a cage.. But in truth, I don't think It'll have any great affect on Wandelei.. If anything he's like a hungry animal that needs to be contained. And what better than to put that starving animal in an enclosure with his prey (with no way out..!) 
Time limits, won't play as big a part as one might belive in this fight Becuase both fighters will be in the best shape of thier lives..However I think they favor Wandelei becuase of his relentless hold nothing back (take no rest) style.. Yet the arguement can be made the other way for different reasons.. That's what makes this fight such an attraction.. Netheir fighter has a complete advantage on the other. And both are -give it all you got till the end- type of fighters..!


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

LatinHeat88 said:


> I have to say that Stand up-as far as Boxing is concern- Goes hands down to Chuck. In Addition, he seems to have the hieght and reach advantage which furter striaghtens this point.. However, Wandelei is more than just punches. He's knees and kicks and elbow and a multitute of all out attacks all at once ( he reminds me of the cartoon character the "Tasmainian Devil" only with a greater sucess record at devouring his intended target) I guess what is important is Whether Chuck can weather the storm of an all out barrage and still keep his compossure, Keep himself centered enough to land the money shot and capitalize "IF" it producess the desired result.. As for who the cage favors.? I would have to say Chuck by the Slimest of margins. Only because this is his home turf and he is used to fighting in a cage.. But in truth, I don't think It'll have any great affect on Wandelei.. If anything he's like a hungry animal that needs to be contained. And what better than to put that starving animal in an enclosure with his prey (with no way out..!)
> Time limits, won't play as big a part as one might belive in this fight Becuase both fighters will be in the best shape of thier lives..However I think they favor Wandelei becuase of his relentless hold nothing back (take no rest) style.. Yet the arguement can be made the other way for different reasons.. That's what makes this fight such an attraction.. Netheir fighter has a complete advantage on the other. And both are -give it all you got till the end- type of fighters..!



I def agree. This is going to be a close fight. Just because Chuck gave up in Pride, it just goes to show you the intensity of a 10 min round fight. Also being that the UFC rounds cut in half. Even though it doesnt matter either way, its going to be intense. But I think Wanderlai is going to overcome being that hes had such a good streak, brutal at that. Most fighters Ive seen him bout were demolished by his relentless attacks of knees, elbows, fists, etc. Plus hes also tough on the ground. Being that he has a black belt in brazilian jiu-jitsu you have to take into account he has a good ground defense, so if Chuck were to get up top, he will defend. 

By the way, the whole thing about Tito and Vitor beating him, that was almost a decade back and people are comparing that like hes still the same fighter. Hes improved drastically and I think Wanderlai is a beast of a fighter, and hes been unstoppable. If he is injury free before the Lidell fight, then its going to be really tough for Chuck, maybe his toughest to date. 

I cant wait till November!


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't know if it was posted already, but for those who haven't seen it, here's an interesting article on Sherdog about the Liddell vs. Silva match, and further insight on the reasons for Pride and UFC joining forces on this.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles.asp?n_id=5041


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Gman said:


> Don't know if it was posted already, but for those who haven't seen it, here's an interesting article on Sherdog about the Liddell vs. Silva match, and further insight on the reasons for Pride and UFC joining forces on this.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles.asp?n_id=5041


*Pride is smart to do business with UFC and not the 3rd or 4th tier companies. This is a lot of money for the UFC. If Liddell wins, it would be the biggest boost for the UFC ever, and if Silva wins, he just establishes that Pride is #1.*


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

I have to wonder if UFC has some plans to steal wanderlei over. Dana commented that Wanderlei would have about 3 fights in the UFC; but assuming he takes liddell out; who could bring the UFC belt back to the UFC? That would be pretty crappy for the UFC to literally have lost their belt.

I guess UFC's dream scenario would be Wandy losing to chuck; beating Tito in a rematch for the number 1 contender spot; then losing to chuck again. 



Kameleon said:


> *Pride is smart to do business with UFC and not the 3rd or 4th tier companies. This is a lot of money for the UFC. If Liddell wins, it would be the biggest boost for the UFC ever, and if Silva wins, he just establishes that Pride is #1.*


----------



## arctekjim (Jul 23, 2006)

*wanderlei/liddell*

yikes........whats your pick??:dunno: ha..


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

my pick is for a hell of a fight, right now I dont know/care who wins I just wanna see this dream fight......MMA and the fans are the real winners in this one


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

I am going to pick Chuck, Vanderlei is good but his wide open style plays right into Chucks counterpunching technique. Either way its one hell of a match up.:thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> I am going to pick Chuck, Vanderlei is good but his wide open style plays right into Chucks counterpunching technique. Either way its one hell of a match up.:thumbsup:


COULDNT AGREE MORE..THATS EXACTLY HOW I FEEL..WANDY WILL GET CAUGHT..BUT IF HUNT AND CROCOP COULDNT FINISH HIM...I DUNNO IF CHUCK CAN..BUT LIKE NE ONE IF U GET HIT ON THE BUTTON I DONT CARE WHO U R UR GOIN TO SLEEP


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> COULDNT AGREE MORE..THATS EXACTLY HOW I FEEL..WANDY WILL GET CAUGHT..BUT IF HUNT AND CROCOP COULDNT FINISH HIM...I DUNNO IF CHUCK CAN..BUT LIKE NE ONE IF U GET HIT ON THE BUTTON I DONT CARE WHO U R UR GOIN TO SLEEP


I have not seen the Mark Hunt Fight, but his fight with Cro-Cop, from what I gather was a K-1 vs. Pride fight, and Cro-Cop although an excellent striker was still new to MMA(I could be 100% wrong here, so dont hold me to that)
Chuck has KOed guys that have never been KOed before like Couture, Ortiz, Jeremy Horn by TKO, he even KOed Randleman, so if he connects goodnight whoever.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Aug 1, 2006)

*Roid Void*

From whatr I understand, Pride does not test for Roids where as UFC does. Silva, from what I understand, does him some roids:cheeky4: 

He will not to able to be juiced for a UFC fight though.....so if that is the case, Liddell may be much stronger than Silva and the end could be near. 

Alos heard a little something about PCP and Silva in the same sentence from a certain insider.....so who knows.....if he is doing that stuff and can't b4 UFC fight he may be in even more trouble.


----------



## FunkDoctor (Jul 20, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> I have not seen the Mark Hunt Fight, but his fight with Cro-Cop, from what I gather was a K-1 vs. Pride fight, and Cro-Cop although an excellent striker was still new to MMA(I could be 100% wrong here, so dont hold me to that)
> Chuck has KOed guys that have never been KOed before like Couture, Ortiz, Jeremy Horn by TKO, he even KOed Randleman, so if he connects goodnight whoever.


Hunt hits like a Mac Truck, and I hate when people keep yapping on about CC being green in that fight. Only n00bs claim that. In a year span of that fight Mirko KOd HH, Igor, Sakuraba, and Fujita....so anyone who believes this please explain to me how in one fight his "greeness" just disappeared, complete horsesh$%....the GP will prove nothing changed.

Anyways, I think if the judges are fair Wand will win. I admit Chuck's coutnerpunching is a bad style match up but Wand is a relentless animal. Chuck hasn't done too well against guys who hunt him down. My biggest concern is this fight is stopped early cuz its almost a given Wand will get put on his ass, as he has been knocked done by much lesser punchers then Chuck but he's got recovery like the Wolverine, so Herb Dean better not be reffing this fight.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

FunkDoctor said:


> Hunt hits like a Mac Truck, and I hate when people keep yapping on about CC being green in that fight. Only n00bs claim that. In a year span of that fight Mirko KOd HH, Igor, Sakuraba, and Fujita....so anyone who believes this please explain to me how in one fight his "greeness" just disappeared, complete horsesh$%....the GP will prove nothing changed.
> 
> Anyways, I think if the judges are fair Wand will win. I admit Chuck's coutnerpunching is a bad style match up but Wand is a relentless animal. Chuck hasn't done too well against guys who hunt him down. My biggest concern is this fight is stopped early cuz its almost a given Wand will get put on his ass, as he has been knocked done by much lesser punchers then Chuck but he's got recovery like the Wolverine, so Herb Dean better not be reffing this fight.


Alright man, is it true or not that the Silva Cro-cop fight was a K-1 vs. Pride deal? At the time Cro-Cop was in large part new to MMA, I am no "n00by" I know alot about it and have followed MMA for years. Its a fact not an oppinion that he was new to the MMA game.

Second Chuck gets most of his KO's by counterpunching a guy who hunts him down, thats his style that is what he does, only in a select few fights is he the aggressor like the Tito vs. Chuck fight. He KOed Couture while being hunted down, he KOed Randleman, White, Horn, Babalu, who all hunted him down. not to mention his other victories over Belfort, Bustamante, Suloev, Jones, and Monson, ext. all were the agressors. I can't beleive you call me a newby, yet you claim that Chuck Liddell does not have much success when being hunted down, when does Chuck not have success, he holds the record for most wins in the UFC, and has only lost 3 times. NEWBY!


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Buzzsaw said:


> From whatr I understand, Pride does not test for Roids where as UFC does. Silva, from what I understand, does him some roids:cheeky4:
> 
> He will not to able to be juiced for a UFC fight though.....so if that is the case, Liddell may be much stronger than Silva and the end could be near.
> 
> Alos heard a little something about PCP and Silva in the same sentence from a certain insider.....so who knows.....if he is doing that stuff and can't b4 UFC fight he may be in even more trouble.


Thank god, some one finally sees the forrest for the trees, yes UFC does random drug tests, Pride does not. I dont know for sure and I am not making any accusations but I beleive Vanderlei does dabble in the steroids, hell if I knew that I could do it and not get caught I would. 

just another reason why UFC is better than Pride, they level the playing feild, Barry Bonds is a cheater so is Josh Barnett and Fedor.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Aug 1, 2006)

This issue could be the big diff here.

If not for this, then Silva takes out Liddell.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Buzzsaw said:


> This issue could be the big diff here.
> 
> If not for this, then Silva takes out Liddell.


It may very well be a big issue, but I am just not sure that Vanderlei is all he is cracked up to be, really and truly, beating down a bunch of no name Japs, or just surviving with the big names does not do it for me, Yea the guy is good and he has alot of wins, but most are no names, whereas his losses are to better known fighters, like Tito Ortiz, Vitor Belfort, Ricardo Arona, Mark Hunt, and A draw with Cro-cop. Look at Chucks record, All big name top shelf fighters and mostly KO's


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Buzzsaw said:


> From whatr I understand, Pride does not test for Roids where as UFC does. Silva, from what I understand, does him some roids:cheeky4:
> 
> He will not to able to be juiced for a UFC fight though.....so if that is the case, Liddell may be much stronger than Silva and the end could be near.
> 
> Alos heard a little something about PCP and Silva in the same sentence from a certain insider.....so who knows.....if he is doing that stuff and can't b4 UFC fight he may be in even more trouble.


Firstly, Pride does test for roids. I don't know who your insider is, but they're wrong. Silva is to controlled to be on PCP or any other kind of drug when he steps into the ring. Drugs like PCP limit the precision of strikes and Silva obviously has no problems with his precision.

Silva v Liddell won't happen, at least not any time soon, but I'm going to go with Silva. Silva has to deal with some of the best strikers in the world in Pride, but Liddell gets to choose his opponents. As Rampage made abundantly clear, Chuck is soft compared to the Pride heavyhitters.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Thank god, some one finally sees the forrest for the trees, yes UFC does random drug tests, Pride does not. I dont know for sure and I am not making any accusations but I beleive Vanderlei does dabble in the steroids, hell if I knew that I could do it and not get caught I would.
> 
> just another reason why UFC is better than Pride, they level the playing feild, Barry Bonds is a cheater so is Josh Barnett and Fedor.


why use roids when HGH give you much better return plus no major side effects and I do not beelive it is on the banned substance list since it is a natuarlly occuring hormone in the human body?


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Firstly, Pride does test for roids. I don't know who your insider is, but they're wrong. Silva is to controlled to be on PCP or any other kind of drug when he steps into the ring. Drugs like PCP limit the precision of strikes and Silva obviously has no problems with his precision.
> 
> Silva v Liddell won't happen, at least not any time soon, but I'm going to go with Silva. Silva has to deal with some of the best strikers in the world in Pride, but Liddell gets to choose his opponents. As Rampage made abundantly clear, Chuck is soft compared to the Pride heavyhitters.



No Pride does not test for steroids, read about it at www.mmaweekly.com Silva has no precision he just swings wildy and hopes for the best.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

The Don said:


> why use roids when HGH give you much better return plus no major side effects and I do not beelive it is on the banned substance list since it is a natuarlly occuring hormone in the human body?


haha, good point, but testostorone is also a naturally occuring hormone and you can't use testostorone enhancing drugs, like the guy who just won the Tour De France, that is what he is under investigation for.

P.S. if you didnt already notice I have no clue how to spell testostorone.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

iron man why dont u think this fight is gonna happen? dont tell me ur one of those babalu fans who think hes gonna take chuck down and make him tap:laugh: ..but seriously chuck will def beat babalu and this fight is gonna happen and its gonna be the biggest fight in mma history and i cant wait..i dont believe the steroids are gonna be a factor at all..wandy isnt even much bigger than when he faught in the ufc, if chuck wins thats not the reason..and for those who said wandy hasnt beaten ne body good..wat are u talkin about , arona, rampage 2 times, sakuraba2-3 times, fujita whos an ironheaded heavyweight, mezger..im sure there are more but he has a history of beating tuff guys..but i still feel chuck is a bad matchup for him, chuck by either tko, or decision..not sure cuz chucks fights never go 5 rounds..but the 5 min rounds def favor chuck..the ten minute rounds kill chuck, but i dont think cardio will be a problem in this fight both are gonna be in there best shape for the biggest fight of their lives no doubt!!


----------



## 609throwdown (Jul 18, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Firstly, Pride does test for roids. I don't know who your insider is, but they're wrong. Silva is to controlled to be on PCP or any other kind of drug when he steps into the ring. Drugs like PCP limit the precision of strikes and Silva obviously has no problems with his precision.
> 
> Silva v Liddell won't happen, at least not any time soon, but I'm going to go with Silva. Silva has to deal with some of the best strikers in the world in Pride, but Liddell gets to choose his opponents. As Rampage made abundantly clear, Chuck is soft compared to the Pride heavyhitters.


right on, agree 100% ^^^
can you hear that? the excuses are already starting for the ufc nuthuggers, i think thats fear huh? you guys scared cause wandy could run all through 185, 205 and the hw and take all 3 belts do your homework nerds, wandy has fought way more quality guys than chuck, i know chuck has ko'd dudes who have never been ko'd but wandy fights and has fought the top ranked hw in the world and they couldn't put wandy to sleep, when wandy fights chuck and destroys him all you're gonna hear is a silence over the crowd and dana white cryin cause wandy just dethroned his boy


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

I think it will be one of the best fights in ufc history. I dont see wandy walking over anyone but this one could go either way. My pick is Chuck and my money is on chuck. But I have no doubt it will be a great fight.


----------



## MMAisBestSport! (Aug 4, 2006)

hAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHahahahhahahahah....We shall see wont we? First of all are you crazy enough to think silva could beat Randy? Well Chuck did...do not underestimate him! You are out of your mind....


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

dragonfly61 said:


> Wanderlai Silva over Lidell....easy....come on now. I wouldn't say he couldn't beat Chuck...but easy......NO WAY!! :laugh:


This will be a cake walk for wand. I don't care what anyone says. CHuck hasn't fought real good opponents in the UFC. I believe that both wins over randy were flukes. One was a thumb in the eye and the other a slip. Quinton killed chuck. Doesn't anyone remeber that? Chuck hasn't came that much since then.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

609throwdown said:


> right on, agree 100% ^^^
> can you hear that? the excuses are already starting for the ufc nuthuggers, i think thats fear huh? you guys scared cause wandy could run all through 185, 205 and the hw and take all 3 belts do your homework nerds, wandy has fought way more quality guys than chuck, i know chuck has ko'd dudes who have never been ko'd but wandy fights and has fought the top ranked hw in the world and they couldn't put wandy to sleep, when wandy fights chuck and destroys him all you're gonna hear is a silence over the crowd and dana white cryin cause wandy just dethroned his boy


Nobody here is making any excuses, we are debating every aspect of the potential fight. As for who has fought more quality fighters, you are retarded if you think that Vanderlei has fought more. Chuck has KOed the best in the business, Vanderlei has fought some good guys but mostly no-name JAPS, And half of the fights he has had with top guys are losses. All it takes is one punch from Chuck, just one, and its back to Japan or should I say exile for Vanderlei.


----------



## Chelle (Jul 27, 2006)

Didn't Chuck fight Tito and win? (Honest question.) I think he did, and if so how long ago was that?


----------



## Chelle (Jul 27, 2006)

Just read this whole thread, and I did remember right...Chuck won against Tito. When was that exactly?

I think Chuck will win this one...but jmho.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't you think you guys are selling Babalu short? This match in August 17 could go Sobral's way and the Liddell vs. Silva fight may not even happen.


----------



## FunkDoctor (Jul 20, 2006)

*MMA Force*, I read your posts, *YOU* are clearly a *MMA n00b *and post like you just turned 15, congrads on the new found pubes....Go watch the 2003 GP, that took place around the time you were taking off the training wheels...The only weight class UFC is better at is 170pds, and thats cuz it doesn't exist in Pride (figured I'd tell you that as I know by you'r posts, your knowledge stretches as far back as TUF3).:thumbsdown:


----------



## FunkDoctor (Jul 20, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Alright man, is it true or not that the Silva Cro-cop fight was a K-1 vs. Pride deal? At the time Cro-Cop was in large part new to MMA, I am no "n00by" I know alot about it and have followed MMA for years. Its a fact not an oppinion that he was new to the MMA game.
> 
> Second Chuck gets most of his KO's by counterpunching a guy who hunts him down, thats his style that is what he does, only in a select few fights is he the aggressor like the Tito vs. Chuck fight. He KOed Couture while being hunted down, he KOed Randleman, White, Horn, Babalu, who all hunted him down. not to mention his other victories over Belfort, Bustamante, Suloev, Jones, and Monson, ext. all were the agressors. I can't beleive you call me a newby, yet you claim that Chuck Liddell does not have much success when being hunted down, when does Chuck not have success, he holds the record for most wins in the UFC, and has only lost 3 times. NEWBY!


Firstly, you didn't use anything to prove that he was so "new" to the MMA game as you say. If he was so green please explain to me why such a green fighter goes on to beat Sakuraba in his very next fight, and that he had fought in Pride a year before the Wanderlei fight with Takada (Pride 17 for reference). Also who puts a "green" fighter in with Silva, Sakuraba, Fujita, Heath Herring and Igor with in a year, and then Nog just a little bit after? Yeah give me a break.....no one throws a complete MMA gnub to the lions like that, not to mention he went on to win every fight AFTER Silva, so that my friend is a BS excuse.

Secondly, have you watched any of the fights you listed??? Real question. White's a can, Horn, Busta, Suloev are all 185ers....yet Horn beat him. Vitor was winning the fight until that big shot and Randelman....Babalu was NOT the aggressor. He was tentative and sitting back plus Chuck KOd him with a high kick, Horn KOd Forrest with a high kick but I don't see that happening again. The thing is I'm not trying to bash on Chuck cuz I actually like him. But if you seen the fights he lost, he was not the aggressor. And what you need to understand by aggressor is I don't mean a guy coming forward, that doesn't mean shit. I mean a guy who is on top of Chuck all the time. If you seen any of his losses....everytime he lost the opposing fighter wasn't giving Chuck a second to breathe. Like I said Chuck's style is a bad one for Wand but so is vice versa.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

FunkDoctor said:


> Firstly, you didn't use anything to prove that he was so "new" to the MMA game as you say. If he was so green please explain to me why such a green fighter goes on to beat Sakuraba in his very next fight, and that he had fought in Pride a year before the Wanderlei fight with Takada (Pride 17 for reference). Also who puts a "green" fighter in with Silva, Sakuraba, Fujita, Heath Herring and Igor with in a year, and then Nog just a little bit after? Yeah give me a break.....no one throws a complete MMA gnub to the lions like that, not to mention he went on to win every fight AFTER Silva, so that my friend is a BS excuse.
> 
> Secondly, have you watched any of the fights you listed??? Real question. White's a can, Horn, Busta, Suloev are all 185ers....yet Horn beat him. Vitor was winning the fight until that big shot and Randelman....Babalu was NOT the aggressor. He was tentative and sitting back plus Chuck KOd him with a high kick, Horn KOd Forrest with a high kick but I don't see that happening again. The thing is I'm not trying to bash on Chuck cuz I actually like him. But if you seen the fights he lost, he was not the aggressor. And what you need to understand by aggressor is I don't mean a guy coming forward, that doesn't mean shit. I mean a guy who is on top of Chuck all the time. If you seen any of his losses....everytime he lost the opposing fighter wasn't giving Chuck a second to breathe. Like I said Chuck's style is a bad one for Wand but so is vice versa.


What is your obsession with this Cro-Cop green thing? Its a simple fact man, at that time he WAS a K-1 fighter, not too much MMA experience, how much more simple can I make this? Just because he went on to have alot of success does not mean that at one point he was not new to the game. Everyone starts somewhere, when he came into Pride he was already a damn good striker, that is how he went on to beat the fighters listed. Give it a rest man, its a fact, a FACT.

And yes I have seen those fights I listed. Whats your point? My logic still stands, Babalu was the aggressor, he was pressing chuck and made a few takedown attempts(in the process ate a kick to the face). And you say that Vitor and Randleman were winning the fights until the big shot, thats my whole point, you can dominate Chuck, but all it takes is one punch from him, and your night is over no matter how bad you were beating his ass. You referenced his loss to Jeremy horn, it was Chuck 3rd MMA fight, and the rematch went just a little bit differently now did'nt it. I seem to recall Chuck blasting Jeremy's face with some big punches until he gave up. So what is your point? "Real question"


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Chuck Wasnt Losing To Vitor..he Won A Unimous Decision With 2 Judges Giving Him All 3 Rounds..its Was A Close Fight But Chuck Was Winning B4 That Knockdown..thats An Old Fight Ne Way, If Ur Gonna Bring That Fight And The Randleman Fight, We Might As Well Start Talkinbout Wandy Vs Vitor..but Lets Not Because Its Pointless ..if Ur Gonna Talk About This Fight Talk About How These Guys Match Up, Not Who They Faught Cuz Styles Make Fights


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

OK, you want to talk about style, here it goes.

Chuck is a fighter from the Pit in SLO. His only traditional martial art is Hawaiian Kempo, which is not where his big looping right hands come from. Chuck is a brute force fighter who could best be compared to a skinny, controlled Tank Abbott with decent cardio.

Wanderlei is a world class kickboxer with solid form and good cardio. He's not as strong as Chuck, but his speed and conditioning help him put together combinations, which is something that Liddell hardly ever does.

The thing about this fight is that Chuck always has a puncher's chance, but Wandy has control and so he'd dominate most of the fight, even if he gets KO'd.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I hope to see Chuck KO him in 2, but it is a 50/50 matchup.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Sobral in my opinion will be the harder fight for Liddell, i dont honestly think there is any dead cert of who will win they all have a chance, and dont forget fighters can evolve and become better EVEN AFTER LOSING.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I laugh at all you PRIDE lovers who complain how UFC sucks and all and PRIDE has duplicated some stuff UFC made first such as a light heavyweight division and lightweight division. Wanderlei also sucks in UFC and not to mention got owned by Belfort in a minute. Watch Chuck beat him into a pulp and all you PRIDE fans cry.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Chuck Wasnt Losing To Vitor..he Won A Unimous Decision With 2 Judges Giving Him All 3 Rounds..its Was A Close Fight But Chuck Was Winning B4 That Knockdown..thats An Old Fight Ne Way, If Ur Gonna Bring That Fight And The Randleman Fight, We Might As Well Start Talkinbout Wandy Vs Vitor..but Lets Not Because Its Pointless ..if Ur Gonna Talk About This Fight Talk About How These Guys Match Up, Not Who They Faught Cuz Styles Make Fights


The way you compare how they match up is looking at their previous fight, if we did'nt how would we know their styles? you dont make much sense. Its hard to talk about how they match up if you have never seen them fight.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> OK, you want to talk about style, here it goes.
> 
> Chuck is a fighter from the Pit in SLO. His only traditional martial art is Hawaiian Kempo, which is not where his big looping right hands come from. Chuck is a brute force fighter who could best be compared to a skinny, controlled Tank Abbott with decent cardio.
> 
> ...


What makes Vanderlei a "world class kickboxer" I dont recall ever seeing him going up against Michael Mcdonald, or Enresto Houste, do you? 

Chuck is a pretty good kickboxer as is Silva, but Chuck was a very good division 1 wrestler, and has very good cardio, went four rounds with Jeremy Horn and never looked tired. He also puts together very good combinations, like against Tito, Babalu, J Horn. You can't compare Chuck to Tank in any way, Tank is a moron and has very few actuall skills...........to say Chuck Liddell has few skills shows nothing but ignorance.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> What makes Vanderlei a "world class kickboxer" I dont recall ever seeing him going up against Michael Mcdonald, or Enresto Houste, do you?
> 
> Chuck is a pretty good kickboxer as is Silva, but Chuck was a very good division 1 wrestler, and has very good cardio, went four rounds with Jeremy Horn and never looked tired. He also puts together very good combinations, like against Tito, Babalu, J Horn. You can't compare Chuck to Tank in any way, Tank is a moron and has very few actuall skills...........to say Chuck Liddell has few skills shows nothing but ignorance.


Christ get over it guys. Both fighters are world class LHWs, and there is NO, I repeat NO clear favorite. I LIKE pride over UFC, I LIKE Wand over Chuck, but in no way is this a 1 sided fight. CB, you just can't get your head around the fact it's an even fight. Stop bringing up the past to defend yourself. Chuck is a great fighter so is Wand, doubting either shows a lack of knowledge about the MMA world. Stating Wand got owned 6-8 years ago is old and getting weaker by the moment. Both these guys can go with the best of them, anytime, anywhere! If you really want to get down to it, Rua is as good, if not better than both. Either combo of the 3 fighting would be the fight of the year. Lets wait to see if Chuck gets by Babalu, Wand doesnt get hurt in the GP and then its on. I just want to see a good fight, no controversy!


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> Christ get over it guys. Both fighters are world class LHWs, and there is NO, I repeat NO clear favorite. I LIKE pride over UFC, I LIKE Wand over Chuck, but in no way is this a 1 sided fight. CB, you just can't get your head around the fact it's an even fight. Stop bringing up the past to defend yourself. Chuck is a great fighter so is Wand, doubting either shows a lack of knowledge about the MMA world. Stating Wand got owned 6-8 years ago is old and getting weaker by the moment. Both these guys can go with the best of them, anytime, anywhere! If you really want to get down to it, Rua is as good, if not better than both. Either combo of the 3 fighting would be the fight of the year. Lets wait to see if Chuck gets by Babalu, Wand doesnt get hurt in the GP and then its on. I just want to see a good fight, no controversy!


What in the hell is your deal man? Why are you in the Chuck vs. Vanderlei thread if you don't want to argue about the favorite? This is not the "lets all agree about Chuck vs. Vanderlei" thread!!!! If you can't deal with it then dont come in here!! And your stupid remark about bringing up the past....without the past there is no present, understand? Debating the fighters pasts' is the only way to make sound judgement on what they will do in the future, unless you have a better way. Which I am sure you do, seeing as how you are smart enough to know who the better fighter is without watching and analyzing their previous fights! You are a smart guy, smart smart smart.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> What in the hell is your deal man? Why are you in the Chuck vs. Vanderlei thread if you don't want to argue about the favorite? This is not the "lets all agree about Chuck vs. Vanderlei" thread!!!! If you can't deal with it then dont come in here!! And your stupid remark about bringing up the past....without the past there is no present, understand? Debating the fighters pasts' is the only way to make sound judgement on what they will do in the future, unless you have a better way. Which I am sure you do, seeing as how you are smart enough to know who the better fighter is without watching and analyzing their previous fights! You are a smart guy, smart smart smart.


Right. Thanks for the tip there tough guy. Why argue with a moron who can't see past his own ass, and claims Wand has "slim chance" then won't back it up with odds?!? You know very little if you think Wand can be judged by fights 6 years ago. 6 years ago, Fedor had yet to fight in the MMA world, Albert Pujols hadnt played a mlb game, Pavol Bure scored 59 goals in the NHL and Pat Miletich was the welterweight champ... but OK lets live in the past....


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> Right. Thanks for the tip there tough guy. Why argue with a moron who can't see past his own ass, and claims Wand has "slim chance" then won't back it up with odds?!? You know very little if you think Wand can be judged by fights 6 years ago. 6 years ago, Fedor had yet to fight in the MMA world, Albert Pujols hadnt played a mlb game, Pavol Bure scored 59 goals in the NHL and Pat Miletich was the welterweight champ... but OK lets live in the past....


Ok, so how what should I use to base my judgement on, his last fight only? So if he loses a fight then he is terrible? Or if he wins then he must be the best? tell me something? what? how? and when? Honestly, why do you think that they keep track of their professional records? If I had a record of say, 2-1-0, and 6 years passed by since I won a fight, does my record go to 0-1-0? TRACK RECORDS IS WHAT YOU USE TO JUDGE FIGHTERS AND MOST ALL OTHER SPORTS!! THE PAST MATTERS........ALOT! And I already told you that I will back up what I say, but betting on the odds is a chickenshit way to bet, I told you to name your price, If I lose the I WILL PAY YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no doubt about it! So don't say I wont back it up i have told you repeatedly that I will.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Ok, so how what should I use to base my judgement on, his last fight only? So if he loses a fight then he is terrible? Or if he wins then he must be the best? tell me something? what? how? and when? Honestly, why do you think that they keep track of their professional records? If I had a record of say, 2-1-0, and 6 years passed by since I won a fight, does my record go to 0-1-0? TRACK RECORDS IS WHAT YOU USE TO JUDGE FIGHTERS AND MOST ALL OTHER SPORTS!! THE PAST MATTERS........ALOT! And I already told you that I will back up what I say, but betting on the odds is a chickenshit way to bet, I told you to name your price, If I lose the I WILL PAY YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no doubt about it! So don't say I wont back it up i have told you repeatedly that I will.


Right. You say Wand will lose and back it up with losing 6 years ago as your main point. Retarded, but it's you. I never said or judged a fighter using his last fights only as a basis, you said that! I use ALL his fights to determine my favs. A loss can sometimes be more beneficial than a win, but you wouldnt know that eh tough guy, you've never lost a fight I assume. You kick everyones ass. 
The only chickshit on this forum is you and your mouth. If your gonna talk trash back it up, don't hide behind your monitor and act all tough guy then make lame assed excuses when your put to the test. 
You said "slim chance", back it up, no more excuses, or are you man enough (LOLOLOLOLOL) to realize your mouth may have gotten the better of you....


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> Right. You say Wand will lose and back it up with losing 6 years ago as your main point. Retarded, but it's you. I never said or judged a fighter using his last fights only as a basis, you said that! I use ALL his fights to determine my favs. A loss can sometimes be more beneficial than a win, but you wouldnt know that eh tough guy, you've never lost a fight I assume. You kick everyones ass.
> The only chickshit on this forum is you and your mouth. If your gonna talk trash back it up, don't hide behind your monitor and act all tough guy then make lame assed excuses when your put to the test.
> You said "slim chance", back it up, no more excuses, or are you man enough (LOLOLOLOLOL) to realize your mouth may have gotten the better of you....


First off who said anything about being a tough guy? I did not threaten you or make any such comments, apparently you cant handle someone who disagrees with you, but instead of making a counterpoint and making some sense you make fun of me or call me some names, looks like you are the one with the "tough guy" syndrome. And second you just said that YOU use all of a fighters fights to base your judgement, so what is wrong with me using past fights to base mine? explain yourself. And I am in no way hiding, I told you if you want to place a bet with me name your price! for the last time, name your price or don't talk about making a bet with me! Everytime I tell you to name the price you change the subject or make some weak attempt to call me out, enough already put up or shut up! You have to take the odds because you are not sure, I am telling you that I TAKE CHUCK TO WIN, IF I WIN, I WIN, IF I LOSE I LOSE, SIMPLE AS THAT!


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> First off who said anything about being a tough guy? I did not threaten you or make any such comments, apparently you cant handle someone who disagrees with you, but instead of making a counterpoint and making some sense you make fun of me or call me some names, looks like you are the one with the "tough guy" syndrome. And second you just said that YOU use all of a fighters fights to base your judgement, so what is wrong with me using past fights to base mine? explain yourself. And I am in no way hiding, I told you if you want to place a bet with me name your price! for the last time, name your price or don't talk about making a bet with me! Everytime I tell you to name the price you change the subject or make some weak attempt to call me out, enough already put up or shut up! You have to take the odds because you are not sure, I am telling you that I TAKE CHUCK TO WIN, IF I WIN, I WIN, IF I LOSE I LOSE, SIMPLE AS THAT!


You got 1 thing right, your simple!


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> You got 1 thing right, your simple!


good one, there it is again, nothing to say....so you call me simple. haha, let me know if you wanna bet, I'll put $500.00 on Chuck to win.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> good one, there it is again, nothing to say....so you call me simple. haha, let me know if you wanna bet, I'll put $500.00 on Chuck to win.


You really want to bet on a fight thats not even official yet? Lets also bet on Silvia and Fedor as well. If the fight becomes official, you'll need a paypal account to put the money in escrow, then I'll bet, until then, moot point.

Lets try this then. YOU rate the fighter using this system, OK?
Just give the edge to either fighter.

1. Experience
2. Punching
3. Kicking/knees
4. Take downs
5. Ground
6. Size (reach and weight)
7. Chin (as in who has the better)
8. Opponent quality
9. Ring control
10. Stamina

This isnt a BS request, I just want to see how you rate them.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> You really want to bet on a fight thats not even official yet? Lets also bet on Silvia and Fedor as well. If the fight becomes official, you'll need a paypal account to put the money in escrow, then I'll bet, until then, moot point.
> 
> Lets try this then. YOU rate the fighter using this system, OK?
> Just give the edge to either fighter.
> ...


Fine, if the fight comes to be, then I will do whatever is required to put $500 on Chuck.

Your little rating system brings me back to my original point, how would I know how to rate the two without using all of their past fights as a reference? but here it goes.

Chuck. on a scale from 1 to 10

1. Experience- 9

2. Punching- 10 KO power, great counterpunching and angles.

3. Kicking/Knees- 8.5 great kicks, haven't seen too many knees.

4. Take downs- 8 good division 1 wrestler, and the best takedown defense 

5. Ground- 9 amazing ability to stand back up, good defense.

6. Size- 10 Great range when punching, good reach

7. Chin- 10 Never seen anyone REALLY hurt him, Rampage almost qualifies.

8. Opponent quality- 10 has beat the best of the best time and time again

9. Ring control- 9 finds his range and goes to work.

10. Stamina- 9.5 only time I saw him remotely tired was against Rampage



Vanderlei

1. Experience- 8 alot of fights some good fighters, alot of no names

2. Punching- 8 fast and powerfull. but often wild and un controlled

3. Kicks knees- 10 very good high kicks and devastating knees

4. take downs- 6 never seen a good one from him

5. ground- 6 good defense but thats it.

6. size- 9.5 good build and good range

7. Chin- 6 Tito put him down with one punch, but have seen some good moments.

8. Opponent quality- 6 some very good guys, alot of very bad guys

9. Ring control- 9 sometimes his wild agressiveness gives him control

10. Stamina- 10 good cardio.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Now its your turn Pitbullx...........................


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Fine, if the fight comes to be, then I will do whatever is required to put $500 on Chuck.
> 
> Your little rating system brings me back to my original point, how would I know how to rate the two without using all of their past fights as a reference? but here it goes.
> 
> ...


See, now we have some debatable points, not just "he'll kick his ass" or "he lost 6 years ago". Ok, then here's mine. FYI, you have it 93 Chuck-79.5 Wand.

1. Experience Chuck 7.5 Wand 9 - Wands list is as impressive as Chucks + 37 fights to 21 is simple, more experience for Silva. Chuck has fought Couture and horn 5 times out of 21. Wand has fought 2 top 10 heavies and win or lose, hes been there more times.

2. Punching Chuck 9 Wand 7.5- Chuck is in the top 5 pound for pound, maybe higher than 5, Wand uses more attack combos, rather than the big KO and can get wild.

3. Kicking/Knees Chuck 6 Wand 9- Chuck rarely uses them as a weapon, sticking to the fists (1 big KO with a kick that was leaned into) knees are Wands big bombs, out of a muay thai clinch. Rampage was destroyed by him using this.

4. Takedowns- not really a specialty for either fighter even with Chucks wrestling backround, Wand can't use the knees on the ground so he may not bother and Chuck really doesn't try hard for the big takedowns both get 6 ( Fedor=10 thats how I compared them)

5. Ground- Chuck 7 Wand 5 most likely won't go there but Chucks wrestling backround gives him a decisive edge. Wand cant knee, he wont try hard either for a ground battle.

6. Size- Chuck 10 Wand 8.5- 3 inches and 6lbs with a better reach, clearly its gotta be Chuck.

7. Chin- Chuck 7 Wand 7- both have been exposed to Ko's on the button. neither has an iron chin. Wand took some good shots from Hunt proving its not that weak, Chuck from others, no real advantage. Both will go down if a good shot connects in this fight. (Hunt = 10 damn he can take the best shots) 

8. Opp. quality Chuck 7 Wand 8.5- Chucks last fights have been against over the hill RC X3, Horn, who really has the experience, not the best quality, hes lost most fights to ranked opponents, under .500% White, Tito on the down fall and lost 2/3 previous ones. Wand has fought Cro-cop, HWs Hunt, Yoshida and Fujita, Rampage, Henderson & Arrona. Dont see this as 10-6 for Chuck?

9. Ring control Chuck 8 Wand 9- Chuck has really just been stalking his opponents down looking for the big KO shot, he has good control in the ring. Wand looks for more, unloading multiple attacks and relentless persuit of his opponents.

10. Stamina Chuck 8.5 Wand 9.5- Wands used to a 10 minute round. Chucks age has to become a factor in a long fight, both are well trained though, I highly doubt it will go the distance. Previous fight fatigue MAY be an issue.

So I have it 79- 75.5 Wand. Hard to give as many 10s as you did. !'ll use Fedor as a reference, just because he is simply the best pound for pound fighter in the world....period.
1-9 24 fights and multiple ***** tourneys
2-9.5 more than enough KO power
3-7 doesnt use them, never had to I guess
4-10 everyone goes down!
5-10 best G&P ever....ask NOG-submits guys from any position
6-9 not the biggest-undefeated nuff said
7-9.5 Got rocked then subs in less than 1min.
8-10 every top fighter has gone in and lost
9-10 covers you like a blanket
10-10 trains harder than just about anyone.
Fedor= 95!


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

As an aside, when mentioning Wand all you ever mentioned were his losses 6-8 years ago, never noting Chucks earlier defeats. That was all my point was!


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> As an aside, when mentioning Wand all you ever mentioned were his losses 6-8 years ago, never noting Chucks earlier defeats. That was all my point was!


Very aware of Chucks early losses, but I was using Vanderlei's losses to expose some weaknesses that Chuck matched up well against.

As for your list, the only one that I truly disagree with you on is, #8 opponent quality, I am not taking anything away from Vanderlei, he has fought some really tough guys, but the majority of fighters on his list are no names, whereas on Chuck's list there is 1 no namer, the rest are all top guys or were at one point.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Very aware of Chucks early losses, but I was using Vanderlei's losses to expose some weaknesses that Chuck matched up well against.
> 
> As for your list, the only one that I truly disagree with you on is, #8 opponent quality, I am not taking anything away from Vanderlei, he has fought some really tough guys, but the majority of fighters on his list are no names, whereas on Chuck's list there is 1 no namer, the rest are all top guys or were at one point.


"Were at one point" is my point Cbingham. Who has REALLY been a solid test for him? A fighter on top of his game. Heres the comparison...last 10 fights.

Chuck--Randy Couture- Jeremy Horn- Randy Couture- Vernon White- Tito Ortiz- Quinton Jackson- Alistair Overeem- Randy Couture- Renato Sobral- Vitor Belfort... 3X 40+ yo/Ortiz on the down slopes/Horn minor leaguer but tough/Overeem 6&4 in last 10/Rampage 2 KO losses to Wand/White...well/ Sobaral, you've even said its a no contest & they fought before/Vitor 5&5 in last 10. Granted, some names are reappearing on the top 10.

Wand--Kazuyuki Fujita-Ricardo Arona-Ricardo Arona-Kazuhiro Nakamura-Hidehiko Yoshida-Mark Hunt-Quinton Jackson-Yuki Kondo-Ikuhisa Minowa-Quinton Jackson... Some lesser knowns for sure but Arona ranked high in LHW, Hunt ranked top 10 HW and 5 Hw fights in last 10. 

It's not a runaway, but Wand has a slight edge. Chuck has to fight some high ranked LHWs or go to HW and test himself. Wand has Crocop next, a legit top 3 HW, then maybe Barnett/Nog- 2 more top 10, hes in DEEEEP!

Would Chuck step up against Silvia or Arlovski? Rumour has it Fedor may drop to 205 to fight some LHWs...........ouch


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

PitbullX just give up against Cbingham its like arguing against a brick wall that predicts what your going to do or say next.

Anyways Chuck Liddell is going to win. Why? It's his yard and rules not Wanderleis. Plus the last time Wanderlei faught in the UFC he lost to Tito in four out of five rounds basically and before that to Vitor Belfort in 44 seconds. He's 1-2 in UFC. If it was Chuck coming to fight Wanderlei in PRIDE I would pick Wanderlei. Because Chuck sucks in PRIDE he lost to Quinton hes not used to the rules over there. He is going to win in the third round by TKO Strikes 3 minutes I guarantee and predict. Then all you PRIDE fans who moan and complain how the UFC sucks and PRIDE rules will cry and start watching UFC more and dump PRIDE down the drain and worship UFC.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Actually Rush, we've had a few decent posts in the last few days. It's been interesting seeing his POV, not just Wand sucks posts.

But you are now using his old logic. Wand lost in the UFC 6-8 years ago! No reason to believe that the octagon VS ring/UFC vs Pride rules will play that big of an affect on the fight. Granted its an advantage for Chuck, but not that big. Its not the determining factor!


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, Rush, I lived in Van for 4 years. Used to bounce at the Hotel California- Maxx Pub. That was far more fun than "watching" fights, you could live them.......every night!


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> Oh yeah, Rush, I lived in Van for 4 years. Used to bounce at the Hotel California- Maxx Pub. That was far more fun than "watching" fights, you could live them.......every night!


This is not spam by me or anything but what is your point? :dunno:.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Nothing......making conversation, won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Rush said:


> PitbullX just give up against Cbingham its like arguing against a brick wall that predicts what your going to do or say next.
> 
> Anyways Chuck Liddell is going to win. Why? It's his yard and rules not Wanderleis. Plus the last time Wanderlei faught in the UFC he lost to Tito in four out of five rounds basically and before that to Vitor Belfort in 44 seconds. He's 1-2 in UFC. If it was Chuck coming to fight Wanderlei in PRIDE I would pick Wanderlei. Because Chuck sucks in PRIDE he lost to Quinton hes not used to the rules over there. He is going to win in the third round by TKO Strikes 3 minutes I guarantee and predict. Then all you PRIDE fans who moan and complain how the UFC sucks and PRIDE rules will cry and start watching UFC more and dump PRIDE down the drain and worship UFC.


Damnit Rush, you need to keep your mouth shut. 
me and Pitbullx were arguing, but now having a good debate. so stay out of it.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> "Were at one point" is my point Cbingham. Who has REALLY been a solid test for him? A fighter on top of his game. Heres the comparison...last 10 fights.
> 
> Chuck--Randy Couture- Jeremy Horn- Randy Couture- Vernon White- Tito Ortiz- Quinton Jackson- Alistair Overeem- Randy Couture- Renato Sobral- Vitor Belfort... 3X 40+ yo/Ortiz on the down slopes/Horn minor leaguer but tough/Overeem 6&4 in last 10/Rampage 2 KO losses to Wand/White...well/ Sobaral, you've even said its a no contest & they fought before/Vitor 5&5 in last 10. Granted, some names are reappearing on the top 10.
> 
> ...


I think the only one who was not a serious opponent was Vernon White, other than that all Chuck's opponents were quality. I don't recall saying that Sobral was no contest, I actually beleive he poses more of a threat to Chuck than Vanderlei. Sobral has not lost a fight since his loss to Chuck in November of 2002, that includes a tournament where he fought 4 times in one night and beat Jeremy Horn, damnit I cannot remember the other guys but they were no chumps.

I still have not seen the Mark Hunt vs. Vanderlei fight, but as for the other guys, Arona is quality, Jackson is quality, and Cro-Cop is quality, just not so sure about all the others. 

And I would love to see Chuck move up to fight Sylvia or Arlovski, not quite sure how that would turn out, but who knows? And I am not a fan of Fedor, but I would also love to see him come down to 205 and crack some skulls.


----------



## MMAforce (Jul 9, 2006)

I told you all, and I was right. The Majority of you were saying Babalu would win, and now you see that I was absolutely, positively correct. Your Pride fighter babalu got the shit beat out of him. Go ahead and re-read my posts I made in here. I said Liddell would destroy him, and then wanderlei, and I was right on the button!

Thank you all. Welcome to the UFC, where we breed the best of fighters in the Univserse, to include that shit dwarf planet Pluto.

:cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

MMAforce said:


> I told you all, and I was right. The Majority of you were saying Babalu would win, and now you see that I was absolutely, positively correct. *Your Pride fighter babalu *got the shit beat out of him. Go ahead and re-read my posts I made in here. I said Liddell would destroy him, and then wanderlei, and I was right on the button!
> 
> Thank you all. Welcome to the UFC, where we breed the best of fighters in the Univserse, to include that shit dwarf planet Pluto.
> 
> :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:


*I knew Liddell was gonna win. Babalu never fought in Pride, your probably thinking of the Rings organization where he fought Fedor. When or if Wanderlei Silva fights Chuck Liddell, I want Silva to win but the octagon favors Liddell and so do the UFC rules.*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

MMAforce said:


> I told you all, and I was right. The Majority of you were saying Babalu would win, and now you see that I was absolutely, positively correct. Your Pride fighter babalu got the shit beat out of him. Go ahead and re-read my posts I made in here. I said Liddell would destroy him, and then wanderlei, and I was right on the button!
> 
> Thank you all. Welcome to the UFC, where we breed the best of fighters in the Univserse, to include that shit dwarf planet Pluto.
> 
> :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:



Yea go look at the bookie results I think Chuck had a significantly higher amount of bets on him than Babalu. And as Kameleon mentioned Babalu isn't a PRIDE fighter just because he is from somewhere other than USA doesn't mean he's PRIDE. He's a UFC fighter just like Chuck. Yes you were right, hooray for MMAforce woohoo for making a good guess.


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

nice i love it


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice thread resurrection.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

so then are wandy and chuck going to fight or not for real


----------



## marine87 (Oct 6, 2006)

silva v. liddell is a good fight. i belive it will be like ortiz v. griffen...but i am giving the fight to chuck since its in his house,UFC.:cheeky4:


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

so the fight is going to happen?


----------



## marine87 (Oct 6, 2006)

yea its going down as long as chuck beats babalou


----------



## marine87 (Oct 6, 2006)

i guess in Nov. of 06 like k9 said


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Chuck Liddell has beaten Renato Sobral, two monthes ago infact. But this fight is not happening. Instead it will be Chuck Liddell versing Tito Ortiz in a rematch in December. And we all know why this fight isn't happening.


----------



## prophet665 (Oct 6, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> What makes Vanderlei a "world class kickboxer" I dont recall ever seeing him going up against Michael Mcdonald, or Enresto Houste, do you?
> 
> Chuck is a pretty good kickboxer as is Silva, but Chuck was a very good division 1 wrestler, and has very good cardio, went four rounds with Jeremy Horn and never looked tired. He also puts together very good combinations, like against Tito, Babalu, J Horn. You can't compare Chuck to Tank in any way, Tank is a moron and has very few actuall skills...........to say Chuck Liddell has few skills shows nothing but ignorance.


Tank Abbott was actually a very good wrestler. He was a Junior college All-American at 18 and was a boxer for 13 years. The "pit fighter" crap was made up by the wonderful UFC marketing department.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

libertywrestler said:


> so then are wandy and chuck going to fight or not for real


Not for a LONG time.

This thread was started when they were talking to fight... but no contracts signed yet.


----------



## ANTi (Oct 6, 2006)

There was an article not too long ago about a confrontation that Dana White had on sirius radio with PRIDE executives. During the confrontation the Liddell v.s Silva match up was discussed. Dana White said that the Liddell v.s Silva match would eventually happen. Now Im not sure whether he said this just because he was pissed or if he really means it. But, he said that if PRIDE still wants the fight to happen then he'll have the fight. However, we probably won't see it for some time. If anyone wants me to post the link I'll find the article and post it.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah both Pride and UFC said they want the fight but they are both too busy arguing about who's scared. Pride should just send Silva over to fight a match in UFC. The reason I say this is because 3 years ago Chuck went over there for Prides' tourny under Pride rules as well as in a ring and not a cage like chuck is used to. Now Chuck didnt do as good as he hoped he would but that was 3 years ago and we all know what happened, he has evolved more since then. Anyways... a Chuck vs Silva fight is not likely till next year sometime since Liddell has to go KO Tito in December and Silva is recovering from gettin beat down by Cro Cop still and will not be cleared to fight.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> Im pretty much sick os Chuck Silva shit, At this point I'd rather see Rampage Liddell, at least with that fight Chuck is taking a chance of losing which I really don't think he is in the Ortiz fight. So I call bullshit on CHuck and say he needs to fight somone with a chance of beating him. Preferebly a striker.:cheeky4:


Yeah the only reason ppl are wanting Chuck vs Silva more is cause a Chuck vs Rampage rematch would not be the same as it was 3 years ago. Rampage is not what he used to be 3 years ago and hit a slump. Some of you I'm sure will argue that but I dont see how that statement isnt the truth, Rampages own fans admit that. Anways its not Chucks fault that he has to KO Tito again and has no more competition in the UFC LHW division. Dana needs to work to bring him more interesting fights.


----------



## Conor (Oct 6, 2006)

if it ever happens chuck will ****in KO Silva, no doubt in my mind


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

personally i never saw wanderlai silva fight because i have never watched pride in my life, but i am a big fan of chuck liddell so i am hoping he knocks that peice of shit that looks like a monkey out


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Someone was refering to Mike Tyson...fighting Fedor?..lol...pass the peace pipe please! Tyson is just a Boxer...a washed up one at that...Fedor is an MMA machine...Tyson would lose with major embarrassment...


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

We need someone to change the title of this thread.. new people think this is still going to happen in November 2006.

*THE FIGHT HAS BEEN CANCELLED*
NO Chuck Liddell vs Wanderlei Silva match will happen for some time.


I don't mind speculating about what might happen in the future if they ever met, but the Nov. fight is off


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah I find that pretty damn funny that all these ppl are supposedly big MMA fans and followers but arent even aware that the Liddell vs Silva fight was called off almost as soon as they tried to announce it. Goes to show you never to count on any fights until a damn contract is signed. Regarding Tyson vs Fedor.... haha Tyson would never be able to pay his debts then since Fedor would hospitalize him. Oh and some of yall obviously have not seen Silva or Pride fighters.... Liddell wouldnt be able to KO him as easy as some of you believe. There is a real good reason why they want that fight because everyone knows either one can win. Its not gonna be the same as Liddell facing fighters that are merely cans to him in the UFC LHW division. Lidell facing top LHW Pride fighters like Silva or Shogun would be an all out war.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> Im pretty much sick os Chuck Silva shit, At this point I'd rather see Rampage Liddell, at least with that fight Chuck is taking a chance of losing which I really don't think he is in the Ortiz fight. So I call bullshit on CHuck and say he needs to fight somone with a chance of beating him. Preferebly a striker.:cheeky4:


so are you saying hes not taking a chance going agaisnt silva who would beat ramapage any day of the week


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> Im pretty much sick os Chuck Silva shit, At this point I'd rather see Rampage Liddell, at least with that fight Chuck is taking a chance of losing which I really don't think he is in the Ortiz fight. So I call bullshit on CHuck and say he needs to fight somone with a chance of beating him. Preferebly a striker.:cheeky4:


As far as I can see Nickman is not that much of a MMA fan but just a UFC fan. I'm not knocking the UFC, hell I love them. But a lot of the fans here don't look at the other competition. Silva is a HUGE threat to Liddell and even Chuck knows that. To talk about Rampage being more of a threat is just not showing any real knowledge of the International sport.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> As far as I can see Nickman is not that much of a MMA fan but just a UFC fan. I'm not knocking the UFC, hell I love them. But a lot of the fans here don't look at the other competition. Silva is a HUGE threat to Liddell and even Chuck knows that. To talk about Rampage being more of a threat is just not showing any real knowledge of the International sport.


While I agree with you that people need to look at the other competition out there, I have to disagree that Vanderlei Silva is a "huge" threat to Chuck Liddell, Don't get me wrong here, I respect Vanderlei but I think its a bad match-up for him. Vanderlei likes to come straight in with wide haymakers, Chuck Liddell is a counterpuncher with crazy power. Vanderei has a pretty weak chin too, although he does recover quickly, he has been dropped to the mat on many different occasions. I think if Chuck hit him even once, then goodnight Vanderlei.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> While I agree with you that people need to look at the other competition out there, I have to disagree that Vanderlei Silva is a "huge" threat to Chuck Liddell, Don't get me wrong here, I respect Vanderlei but I think its a bad match-up for him. Vanderlei likes to come straight in with wide haymakers, Chuck Liddell is a counterpuncher with crazy power. Vanderei has a pretty weak chin too, although he does recover quickly, he has been dropped to the mat on many different occasions. I think if Chuck hit him even once, then goodnight Vanderlei.


These fighters know eachoter and what they are strongest at. Silva would not be that dumb. Fighters prepare themselves differently for each fight trying to expose weaknesses. A good instance is Tito vs Ortiz 1. Tito was being stupid with his ego saying he was going to stand up with Chuck... bad idea. Another one... the last Liddel vs Couture fight.... Liddell wanted no part of ground game and let Couture back up. I just dont see Silva being stupid and goin wild at the start throwing wide haymakers against a counter puncher like Chuck.


----------



## HandsUp144:1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> As far as I can see Nickman is not that much of a MMA fan but just a UFC fan. I'm not knocking the UFC, hell I love them. But a lot of the fans here don't look at the other competition. Silva is a HUGE threat to Liddell and even Chuck knows that. To talk about Rampage being more of a threat is just not showing any real knowledge of the International sport.


Whoa buddy slow down he might be right Rampage did, could and can again take Chuck punches Silva on the the hand was not blessed with a good chin like Rampage and that is what frustrated Chuck.


----------



## cypher911 (Oct 13, 2006)

*I agree with u*

i read ur quote and agree totally with u on this ufc is the top dawg in the MMA sport Chuck Liddel is gonna kick the holy living sh*t outta wanderlai look at wanderlais last fight against mirko crop cop he had nothing laid out with a round house kick to his head. i think silva has gotten to comfortable where as chuck is a new champ and loves the sport and is on fire he took out babalua what in like 75 seconds of the first round kicked the crap outta ortiz beat one of the best champs ever who has never gotten knocked out randy the natrual coture in this fight chuck is gonna knock him out in early second round if not the late first round UFC RULES:cheeky4:


----------

